# Borneo Wild products - reviews?



## hedge_fund

Please post your review of any Borneo Wild product. They seem to have a ton of various things for shrimp so I would like to hear some opinions if you used anything made by them.

So far I have used:
Dance breeding liquid
Growth Food
Barley Food

I have to say that I'm really really pleased with their products. I have tried probably 10 different foods and my shrimp like the BorneoWild stuff the best.

I'm looking to get some Humic and Shield. Anybody use these two? Should I be picking up something else as well?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=185317


EDIT:
I now own all these...let me know if anybody has questions about specific ones.









Thanks.


----------



## thechibi

I'm going to be trying Shield once my shrimps got here. I got some of the Borneo Color food and a bottle of the shield. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## h4n

hedge_fund said:


> yes, please let me know how the shield works out for you. is it a powder that you put in the tank?


ya its a powder. Well it actually looks like saw dust lol.


----------



## freph

Got the BW Color in yesterday. Shrimp seem to like it so far. I'll post in a month or so if I see any noticeable changes in color etc. Then again, they're already PFRs.


----------



## HolyAngel

I use shield all the time(at least once a week) in all of my tanks, and have for a couple months now. I can't test that it is gettin rid of waste and neutralizing nh3 ect as all my tanks are cycled, but I know I haven't had any deaths of shrimp since I started using it and my substrates look a but cleaner.

I've also been using borneo's Crimson and White supplements and I have noticed a big difference in both the depth of the colors(red on CRS, black on CBS, and a yellowing of TT's) as well as a thicker, more full white coverage on the CRS/CBS. My PFR's reds are also looking noticeably deeper and thick than before i started using these products.

What I want to know, are peoples experiences with BW Stout and Vigor as I'm thinking of picking up both


----------



## mordalphus

Stout is nice, and its one of the only supplements I use. It's based on the benibachi product called "bee strong". You can notice the nice thickness of shell and shinyness of shell too. its one of the only supplements I use


----------



## gnod

i can't seem to measure the impact of using bw products, but in terms of getting a shrimp ball going... i'd say so far, borneo wild grow for me has been great.


----------



## Buff Daddy

I've used Bebi, Spinach and Barley for the last few weeks. All my shrimp love Bebi and Barley. Spinach was a big hit for the first couple of times I fed it. If Bebi and Barley truly affect the ecology of the tank as they are purported to do, they could be some of the best food value out there.

I use them in a random rotation with Kens products, Hikari and others for variety. I'm going to try Shield soon.


----------



## ucantimagine

I don't have shrimp yet, but I have a container of Grow food. How do I feed it to them? Do I pre-soak it? Crumble it into little bits? Just drop it in?


----------



## Krayz5183

I've bought most of their products so far..I have:
Grow
Barley
Spinach
Color
Humic-does exactly what it says it does
Vital
Shield
White
All the foods the shrimp love..white seems to color up the whites real nicely...next on the list for me is vigor,crimson, and dance


----------



## Krayz5183

Btw I'm dosing this stuff in a 15 gallon and the shield,vital,white and food look like they are going to last a long time


----------



## Tanman19az

I have Barley, Grow, Shield, and Frenzy. Barley is great to have and fish will tear it apart, plus it's the cheapest BW shrimp food, so add it to meet a free shipping threshold or something haha I really like the Frenzy. The shrimp jump all over it! I wish I could feed it to them everyday, but it is recommended to feed it to them 2-3 times a week. Shield is great too!

Now Stout, Vigor, Shield, and Vital all seem pretty similar. Do I need all 4 of them?

I really like these BW products. I also like what I have of Mosura too. We should start a thread of Mosura reviews


----------



## GDP

Thanks to this thread I bought stout. Dont think I need/want any of the others though. I already have mineral rocks for the white parts of the cRS. And shikirua baby/bio food for microorginisms. Oh and mosura mineral plus.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Stout is great stuff.

Also a fan of Crimson. Has helped me raise some of the reddest regular cherries I've ever seen and is great for PFRs.


----------



## hedge_fund

My Stout and Shield arrived today. The stout is a very powdery food supplement that was eagerly consumed by my shrimp. The directions tell you to mix it with water and just pour it in....it will go all over the tank until the shrimp find it.

Question about Shield (maybe I'm over thinking this). On the bottle is says: *"Dose 1 spoon / 200 liters of water after weekly water change to maintain quality"*. So, does that mean that I dose at a ratio of 1spoon/200 liters on the water that I'm adding or do I dose the entire tank after the water change based on how much water is already in the tank? Can someone clarify this?


----------



## GDP

hedge_fund said:


> My Stout and Shield arrived today. The stout is a very powdery food supplement that was eagerly consumed by my shrimp. The directions tell you to mix it with water and just pour it in....it will go all over the tank until the shrimp find it.
> 
> Question about Shield (maybe I'm over thinking this). On the bottle is says: *"Dose 1 spoon / 200 liters of water after weekly water change to maintain quality"*. So, does that mean that I dose at a ratio of 1spoon/200 liters on the water that I'm adding or do I dose the entire tank after the water change based on how much water is already in the tank? Can someone clarify this?


My guess is that it means 1 spoon is good up to 200 liters.


----------



## mordalphus

It says after water change, so is assume its treating the entire tank, not just the new water


----------



## darkestsky

I treat for the whole tank with Shield. I've been using a lot of their stuff for quite a while now and can say it's all been great quality (which is why I started selling it). I regularly use almost the entire line.

The foods are my shrimps' favorite of all the kinds I've tried. All of my shrimp ball up on them. Especially Frenzy. It's amazing how fast they find it.

I have also switched to using their fish foods for my fish and have never gotten better feeding response. My CPD's actually surface feed with it.

I use some of their intake/outlet pipes and the quality is top notch on those as well.

I've also used their planted substrate additives. Using just those and Turface I've been able to grow just about anything I've tried. The Bacter Crystal is also fantastic for cycling new tanks on the fast track even if their aren't going to be plants in the tank.

In general, if it's got Borneo Wild on the label, it's going to be very high quality.


----------



## Krayz5183

i took it as entire tank


----------



## hedge_fund

My stash is starting to grow (not pictured are Barley food and Frenzy which came in little sample packages)...next on the list will be humic and GH up.


----------



## h4n

Haha it a very addictive line of product.
I need a few more myself lol.


----------



## thechibi

Yeah, I'm trying a few samples first but it seems like they are almost all really handy.


----------



## ucantimagine

uggg you're so right. Just lastnight I had to stop myself from tallying up how much a measly 20long costs when used as a shrimp tank. lol I'd rather spend it on their environment than on replacing dead shrimp though.



hedge_fund said:


> In this hobby you can't cut corners :biggrin:


----------



## h4n

Thats why it's great to sample first.


----------



## darkestsky

hedge_fund said:


> My stash is starting to grow (not pictured are Barley food and Frenzy which came in little sample packages)...next on the list will be humic and GH up.


Be careful! This could happen to you:


----------



## somewhatshocked

Huge fan of Crimson. I have some crazy red shrimp.


----------



## thechibi

I definitely plan to get more over time. For now, I think the basics I have will do okay for my neos. 

That is a really nice stash though!


----------



## jczernia

Clay 
I think I am infected!!!! Is there a cure for BW bug ??


----------



## ucantimagine

Is that a Y12 flashlight? I have the same one.


----------



## darkestsky

jczernia said:


> Clay
> I think I am infected!!!! Is there a cure for BW bug ??


No, there's no cure lol. The problem is that all of the products do exactly what they say they do. I'm personally addicted to the foods, I like my shrimpies to have a varied menu


----------



## jkan0228

With crimson on my Rili's and TT's, what will happen to the clear parts of the rili's? And what kind of effect does it have on shrimp without the red coloration?


----------



## ucantimagine

Anyone compare BW to Repashy?


----------



## jczernia

This is for shrimp to eat??? I have been sprinkling this stuff over my food:icon_frow
LOL
[Is that a Y12 flashlight? I have the same one.]

That is my little helper I can't do any thing with out him


----------



## thechibi

Well, I guess there's worse bugs to have than adoring shrimps and buying nice things for them.


----------



## darkestsky

thechibi said:


> Well, I guess there's worse bugs to have than adoring shrimps and buying nice things for them.


Yea, I've been thinking about starting a crack addiction, but I just don't have the spare cash after buying all the shrimp stuff I buy :hihi:


----------



## ucantimagine

jczernia said:


> This is for shrimp to eat??? I have been sprinkling this stuff over my food:icon_frow
> LOL
> [Is that a Y12 flashlight? I have the same one.]
> 
> That is my little helper I can't do any thing with out him


lol my bf is a IL state officer, he got it from some seminar or somethin idunno. That's why I was a bit surprised to see it. lol Two of my lil LED bulbs are blown.


----------



## ucantimagine

lol between "sprinkling" and "crack" I just flash-backed to Dave Chappelle's Tyrone Biggums sprinkling crack on himself. hahah

#totallyofftopic


----------



## jkan0228

#thisisnttwitter. :hihi: 

I have a question for you guys who have used BW products. If you had to choose one, which would you use?


----------



## GDP

I got my stout and its interesting I guess. Its annoying getting it into the tank and to settle to the bottom without the filter blowing it all around for hours. I mix it with my shirakura CRS baby food. One tiny tiny spoon thing I have, each. Wix it in a water bottle and dump into tank.

How often should I do doing this? So far ive been doing it every other day.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Stout.

(And to the another commenter - BW and Repashy aren't exactly things you can compare. Different worlds.)



jkan0228 said:


> #thisisnttwitter. :hihi:
> 
> I have a question for you guys who have used BW products. If you had to choose one, which would you use?


----------



## ucantimagine

lol jkan.


----------



## Hcancino

Does anyone else who have cherries and are using grow and frenzy notice that the only things that eat this are your snails? My cherries don't even seem to notice they are in the tank.


----------



## Hcancino

ucantimagine said:


> lol between "sprinkling" and "crack" I just flash-backed to Dave Chappelle's Tyrone Biggums sprinkling crack on himself. hahah
> 
> #totallyofftopic


My favorite episode was when they hosted Tyrone in Fear Factor.


----------



## hedge_fund

Hcancino said:


> Does anyone else who have cherries and are using grow and frenzy notice that the only things that eat this are your snails? My cherries don't even seem to notice they are in the tank.


My cherries love the Grow and Frenzy. If yours do not swarm to it then I would guess two things: 1. You are feeding too much 2. Your shrimp might be sick. For example, I feed one little square of Grow for about 40-50 shrimp every 2 days. Frenzy gets cut into pieces which are as small as the grow and same feeding ratio applies.

On a side note:
I contacted BorneoWild and they posted this thread on their Facebook page.


----------



## Hcancino

to be honest I never fed my shrimp anything. I let them scavenge and eat algea. I bought the BW food so they would have something to eat. At first the ate grow but then they stopped. I added frenzy today after a water change and nothing. I think it was bc the water change they didnt touch it. I will try again tomorrow. They do eat all the fish food that the fish don't eat though.


----------



## h4n

Odd all my shrimps goes nuts for grow and frenzy.

Maybe there full off the left over fish food?


----------



## darkestsky

Hcancino said:


> Does anyone else who have cherries and are using grow and frenzy notice that the only things that eat this are your snails? My cherries don't even seem to notice they are in the tank.


Some shrimp just don't respond to some foods. I have a 3 gallon tank with, I'm guessing, 30 - 40 green shrimp in it that have never responded in any significant way to Grow or Frenzy. They go nuts over Color, Spinach, and Barley though. All my other shrimp tanks (OEBT, PFR, Orange, Blue Jelly, Wine Reds) respond immediately to Grow and Frenzy. 

It's an interesting thing. Grow and Frenzy both contain a higher animal protein content than the other Borneo Wild foods. The only thing I can think is that some shrimp are more strict herbivores than others.


----------



## Hcancino

I bet the fact that I made them eat algea only for like 2 weeks didn't help either. In going to keep trying this week but if nothing happens then I'll either the selling them or trying a RAOK


----------



## randyl

Try small amount and remove after 2 hours. They need to learn that these are food too.

Also, if you have many shrimp in the tank then the learning process is much shorter. It took me three tries to get my 8G with 15 FRs to know these are food. And after that, they literally swim right to it at feeding time. I can catch 90% of the shrimp in the tank if I put these in a net and lower it in water ;-)


----------



## darkestsky

Hcancino said:


> I bet the fact that I made them eat algea only for like 2 weeks didn't help either. In going to keep trying this week but if nothing happens then I'll either the selling them or trying a RAOK


Did you buy them from me? If there's not too much used from the bottles, I'll exchange them for you if you don't see any change in feeding response this week.


----------



## Hcancino

darkestsky said:


> Did you buy them from me? If there's not too much used from the bottles, I'll exchange them for you if you don't see any change in feeding response this week.


Unfortunately no. But I am working a deal out with someone as we speak



randyl said:


> Try small amount and remove after 2 hours. They need to learn that these are food too.
> 
> Also, if you have many shrimp in the tank then the learning process is much shorter. It took me three tries to get my 8G with 15 FRs to know these are food. And after that, they literally swim right to it at feeding time. I can catch 90% of the shrimp in the tank if I put these in a net and lower it in water ;-)


I have 50 in my 60 gallon.


----------



## gowfan05

jkan0228 said:


> With crimson on my Rili's and TT's, what will happen to the clear parts of the rili's? And what kind of effect does it have on shrimp without the red coloration?


Does anyone know about jkan's question? I'm interested to know


----------



## darkestsky

gowfan05 said:


> Does anyone know about jkan's question? I'm interested to know


Crimson is a blend of montmorrillonite and spirulina along with other minerals. Both montmorrillonite and spirulina have been shown to enhance coloration in shrimp. It won't add any colors that aren't there, but it will enhance existing colors. It has an especially strong effect on red, yellow, and orange colors due to spirulina's high carotin content.

Long story short, the only reason it should affect the clear parts of a rili shrimp is if those parts aren't actually clear to begin with.


----------



## ucantimagine

Do you pre-soak Grow before putting it in the tank? It seems like they really can't even put a dent in it. Even after a couple hours, they will still pick at it and carry it around, but it's practically the same as when I put it in the tank.


----------



## darkestsky

ucantimagine said:


> Do you pre-soak Grow before putting it in the tank? It seems like they really can't even put a dent in it. Even after a couple hours, they will still pick at it and carry it around, but it's practically the same as when I put it in the tank.


Nope, just drop it in dry. The food pieces really go a long way. I use about 1 piece for 100 shrimp and it still takes them about 2-3 hours to eat it.


----------



## h4n

ucantimagine said:


> Do you pre-soak Grow before putting it in the tank? It seems like they really can't even put a dent in it. Even after a couple hours, they will still pick at it and carry it around, but it's practically the same as when I put it in the tank.


no you dont need to pre-soak,
But you should break it down to tiny peices, as small as your can.


----------



## h4n

wow same time clay lol


----------



## ucantimagine

Ohh Ok that's what I'll do then. I asked at the beginning of this thread but no one replied. I thought that odd since so many people were using it and replying about it...


----------



## h4n

ucantimagine said:


> Ohh Ok that's what I'll do then. I asked at the beginning of this thread but no one replied. I thought that odd since so many people were using it and replying about it...


must of missed it, sorry


----------



## ucantimagine

No problem. I just switched to flakes which caused them to run upside-down along the water surface, so that was cool. lol


----------



## hedge_fund

So these arrived today. I pretty much have the whole line now. 

The foods say that they should be used up within 4 months which means I have waaaaay too much. If anybody wants I can sell exactly half of what food I have for exactly half price of what I paid. I have full batches of:
Barley
Color
Grow

The rest of the water conditioners should last longer so going to keep them.


----------



## Tanman19az

Lucky! I didnt get free samples with my orders  haha


----------



## randyl

I've been using the BW Barley for a while now. All my shrimps like it, even the picky CRS I have. 

One question though, the product description says this product (Barley) can improve water quality if left in water, but do you guys really just leave it in? My PFRs would devour the thing without leaving any crumb, but my CRS always leave some after 2 hours (I feed very little, like 1/4 of a full stick for about 10 shrimps). Is it wise to remove the leftover in a 10G tank or just leave it in the tank to "improve the water quality"?


----------



## Buff Daddy

randyl said:


> I've been using the BW Barley for a while now. All my shrimps like it, even the picky CRS I have.
> 
> One question though, the product description says this product (Barley) can improve water quality if left in water, but do you guys really just leave it in? My PFRs would devour the thing without leaving any crumb, but my CRS always leave some after 2 hours (I feed very little, like 1/4 of a full stick for about 10 shrimps). Is it wise to remove the leftover in a 10G tank or just leave it in the tank to "improve the water quality"?


I leave it in my 10G... No probs.


----------



## darkestsky

hedge_fund said:


> So these arrived today. I pretty much have the whole line now.
> 
> The foods say that they should be used up within 4 months which means I have waaaaay too much. If anybody wants I can sell exactly half of what food I have for exactly half price of what I paid. I have full batches of:
> Barley
> Color
> Grow
> 
> The rest of the water conditioners should last longer so going to keep them.


I wouldn't worry too much about those expiration dates. I spoke with the manufacturer regarding expiration dates last week when I noticed them on some of the fish foods I have in stock. I was informed that there was an error in the stamping of those dates. They are actually good until 2013. I tried to sort the stamped foods out of rotation so they didn't get sent to anyone, but I must have missed a couple. 

If you're uncomfortable with those stamped dates, PM me and we'll work something out.


----------



## h4n

Ya because I ordered some before not from you clay and they didn't even have dates on it.. Lol


----------



## hedge_fund

darkestsky said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about those expiration dates. I spoke with the manufacturer regarding expiration dates last week when I noticed them on some of the fish foods I have in stock. I was informed that there was an error in the stamping of those dates. They are actually good until 2013. I tried to sort the stamped foods out of rotation so they didn't get sent to anyone, but I must have missed a couple.
> 
> If you're uncomfortable with those stamped dates, PM me and we'll work something out.


No, it has nothing to do with dates being stamped on them. The instructions on the back for some of them say: "Use within 3 months after opening". Since I virtually have every food they make, it will take me about 30 years to use up all the food. hahah


----------



## darkestsky

hedge_fund said:


> No, it has nothing to do with dates being stamped on them. The instructions on the back for some of them say: "Use within 3 months after opening". Since I virtually have every food they make, it will take me about 30 years to use up all the food. hahah


I've got a couple bottles that have been open for about 6 months now and I haven't seen ANY deterioration of quality in the foods. I think it would be hard to use a bottle within 3 months lol. Just keep them in a cool dry place.


----------



## hedge_fund

Some dosing questions on two products:

1. GH UP - Says to use 1 gram for 10 liters to raise GH to 3dGH. 
- How much is 1 gram? It came with a spoon so is it the full spoon?
- If 1 gram per 10 liters raises GH to 3, if I double it will it raise GH to 6? Is that how it works? I've always hated Chemistry.

2. Crimson - Says to use 1 spoon / 200L water once a week
-This did not come with a spoon nor did my White. Are they referencing the same large spoon that comes with GH UP and SHIELD or was there supposed to be a tiny spoon in there?


This is my current stash - I'm done for now.


----------



## randyl

Funny thing is I have the GH Up and mine didn't come with a spoon. I was wondering about that. Then I bought the BT-9 (is that BW or Mosura?!) which did come with a spoon so I use that spoon for both.

My experience for GH Up is that you need more than what's called for in the instructions. I think double or even triple. And you don't just guess, use a TDS meter or test kit to get the exact parameter you're looking for. I only shoot for the TDS since it's easier to read on the meter without having to use the test kit.


----------



## Tanman19az

I didn't get any spoons either in my Crimson. It seems to little of a bottle for that big spoon in Shield


----------



## hedge_fund

I've emailed BorneoWild with my exact questions above...hopefully they come back with the correct dosing instructions. If not I'm sure we can figure it out in this thread.



randyl said:


> Funny thing is I have the GH Up and mine didn't come with a spoon. I was wondering about that. Then I bought the BT-9 (is that BW or Mosura?!) which did come with a spoon so I use that spoon for both.


My spoon for the GH UP was alllllll the way on the bottom. I poked around with a tooth pick until I found the spoon.



Tanman19az said:


> I didn't get any spoons either in my Crimson. It seems to little of a bottle for that big spoon in Shield


Yeah I agree. I just put in about 1/4 of that large spoon during my water change on a 20 gallon. How much are you dosing?


----------



## darkestsky

hedge_fund said:


> Some dosing questions on two products:
> 
> 1. GH UP - Says to use 1 gram for 10 liters to raise GH to 3dGH.
> - How much is 1 gram? It came with a spoon so is it the full spoon?
> - If 1 gram per 10 liters raises GH to 3, if I double it will it raise GH to 6? Is that how it works? I've always hated Chemistry.
> 
> 2. Crimson - Says to use 1 spoon / 200L water once a week
> -This did not come with a spoon nor did my White. Are they referencing the same large spoon that comes with GH UP and SHIELD or was there supposed to be a tiny spoon in there?
> 
> 
> This is my current stash - I'm done for now.


I've only ever gotten the one size of spoon in any of my BW products, so I assume that same size is the one to use for all the products.

A level spoon is about 1.5g of GH Up.


----------



## azjenny

So I'm wondering. When feeding something like Stout, which says to mix with tank water, do I have to? Or can I sprinkle it? And if I do need to do that, how much water and what do you guys do it in?
Also how do you determine how much to give? It says it should be consumed in a day, but how on earth would I know?


----------



## darkestsky

azjenny said:


> So I'm wondering. When feeding something like Stout, which says to mix with tank water, do I have to? Or can I sprinkle it? And if I do need to do that, how much water and what do you guys do it in?
> Also how do you determine how much to give? It says it should be consumed in a day, but how on earth would I know?


If you're going to sprinkle it, mix it in with your finger, a spoon, anything. Just make sure it mixes in with the tank and doesn't just sit on the surface. You'll get a feel for the right amount. Don't feed anything else on Stout days so they eat as much of it as possible.


----------



## ohbaby714

Are there anykind of feeding rutine for this foods?

For example, frenzy 3 days, color one day, barley another?
I currently feending them fish flakes and Fluval shrimps foods and planning to get of this stuffs but really confuse because there so many difference kinds.
Some simple feeding rutine would be nice.

Thank,


----------



## h4n

That's what I do, i always alternator to something different. I never feed the same thing after another.
What I do is feed orangic spinach. Then the next time I feed a shrimp food product then spinach then shrimp product.


----------



## thechibi

The fun thing about feeding spinach is I can use some for my cooking and some for the shrimp. >_>


----------



## madness

thechibi said:


> The fun thing about feeding spinach is I can use some for my cooking and some for the shrimp. >_>


I can't believe that someone (other than Popeye) just referenced eating spinach as being 'fun.' 

To each his (or her) own I guess.


----------



## h4n

Haha ya that's the best part!


----------



## thechibi

madness said:


> I can't believe that someone (other than Popeye) just referenced eating spinach as being 'fun.'
> 
> To each his (or her) own I guess.



... one for me, one for the shrimp. One for me, one for the shrimp...

I like a lot of vegetables, so keeping them around for shrimps is no biggie.  

Personally, I figure a lot of folks dislike veggies because they never find the right way to prepare them. Fresh spinach rocks socks. 

... but yes, it is fun. I'm still a froot loop.


----------



## hedge_fund

ohbaby714 said:


> Are there anykind of feeding rutine for this foods?
> 
> For example, frenzy 3 days, color one day, barley another?
> I currently feending them fish flakes and Fluval shrimps foods and planning to get of this stuffs but really confuse because there so many difference kinds.
> Some simple feeding rutine would be nice.
> 
> Thank,


I alternate between these 4:
Stout
Grow
Color 
Barley

On the back of Stout and Barley, it says that it's a "supplement" and not a complete diet. This is why I also feed Grow and Color which are "complete". This is pretty much my entire food regiment that I alternate daily.


----------



## azjenny

I have Bebi. Does anyone else use this and if so, how often? I find that when I sprinkle it in, all the shrimp, not just babies, go crazy finding the tiny little granules, but I don't know if I need to feed it more often for the babies to have something to eat, and if I can also feed something else on the same days or if that should be it on the days that I feed it.


----------



## hedge_fund

azjenny said:


> I have Bebi. Does anyone else use this and if so, how often? I find that when I sprinkle it in, all the shrimp, not just babies, go crazy finding the tiny little granules, but I don't know if I need to feed it more often for the babies to have something to eat, and if I can also feed something else on the same days or if that should be it on the days that I feed it.


I probably would just rotate this in your feeding cycle and not use it every day for best results. It seems that this promotes the growth of biofilm which in turn feeds your baby shrimp.



_Nutritious diet that enhances digestive system

Bebi is a nutritious diet specially formulated for new born and juvenile shrimps which at the same time, enhances the digestive system by activating the intestinal bacterial flora. It is also capable of maintaining and expediting the maturation of water by breaking down organic waste as well as supporting continual growth of beneficial bacterial, thus useful both as a water column and a substrate additive.

To feed, mix EBI BACTER - BEBI with water and pour directly into the tank. Please be sure to use tank or aged water for best effect.

To use as a shrimp substrate additive, simple sprinkle it over the bottom of the tank before overlaying with soil._


----------



## dhgyello04

Hello,
I just recently received a shipment of the Borneo Wild Vital. Does anyone know or have used this product? I read the directions and it calls out for one spoon to 100L of water. I did not receive a spoon in the container so I was wondering…. What spoon do I use? Can someone give me a tip on how to use this product? I also got the Barley from Borneo Wild and my shrimp devoured it. I just love Borneo Wild.


----------



## gtu2004

I feed:
For main tanks:
-Ken's veggie w/ calcium sticks
-Ken's meat+spirulina wafers
-BW Color
-Ken's earthworm flakes+Ken's spirulina flakes (same day)
-BW Bebi+Stout+Shield (same day, all mixed together with tank water, the cloudiest top portion goes into the net breeders, poured directly onto some moss, and more chunky portion goes into the main tanks)
-Frozen spinach
-Azoo Max Breed
-Azoo Max Growth
-Hikari Sinking wafers
-Fluval shrimp granules
-H4n's sample foods (including Golden, Mosura Excel, Specialty, BW Spinach, Frenzy, Kale and 3 others I can't recall the names)
-Occasional moss that's been in my blackworm container which has some dead blackworms clinging to it. Sounds disgusting but my shrimps go to town with this stuff
-Very occasional crushed snails coz I don't like killing snails.

For net breeders which have preggo females and babies:
-BW Bebi+Shield (same day, all mixed together with tank water)
-Broken bit and pieces from the food listed above

I feed 3-4 times/week, more often on weekends when I'm often home. I do try to alternate, not necessarily in order, just whatever I feel like for that day, but I don't feed same stuff two days in a row and I try to vary as much as I can remember/feel. I just got some Azoo stuff yesterday and my shrimps went craziest for them, which was expected based on my previous experience with Azoo foods.

I think I've spent way too much money on shrimp food lol. This should last me for a few years to be honest.

I still want to try BW White and Crimson and Humic. Anyone with first hand experience wanna chime in?


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders

dhgyello04 said:


> Hello,
> I just recently received a shipment of the Borneo Wild Vital. Does anyone know or have used this product? I read the directions and it calls out for one spoon to 100L of water. I did not receive a spoon in the container so I was wondering…. What spoon do I use? Can someone give me a tip on how to use this product? I also got the Barley from Borneo Wild and my shrimp devoured it. I just love Borneo Wild.


I personally use aproximately 1/3 of a teaspoon per 30 gallons of water. They put the spoons in the larger containers, but I guess their is not enough room for the smaller ones.


----------



## darkestsky

dhgyello04 said:


> Hello,
> I just recently received a shipment of the Borneo Wild Vital. Does anyone know or have used this product? I read the directions and it calls out for one spoon to 100L of water. I did not receive a spoon in the container so I was wondering…. What spoon do I use? Can someone give me a tip on how to use this product? I also got the Barley from Borneo Wild and my shrimp devoured it. I just love Borneo Wild.


The spoons are often buried deep in the bottles. But if you didn't get one (this, by the way, is the biggest complaint I get about the BW products) the spoons are pretty close to a 1/4 teaspoon. The BW spoons are a touch bigger, but probably not enough to notice.


----------



## dhgyello04

Alpha Pro Breeders said:


> I personally use aproximately 1/3 of a teaspoon per 30 gallons of water. They put the spoons in the larger containers, but I guess their is not enough room for the smaller ones.


Thankyou,

Is it a food source? Is it for water parameters? Can I add it anytime? How often do I add? Sorry I am new to BW products.


----------



## hedge_fund

dhgyello04 said:


> Thankyou,
> 
> Is it a food source? Is it for water parameters? Can I add it anytime? How often do I add? Sorry I am new to BW products.


from their website:

_Activates Enzymes and improves luster_
_Vital is an unique proprietary blend of essential vitamins and supplements which is essential for healthy growth of fishes and shrimps. It activates enzymes in living organisms, reduces stress and also improves luster of scale and shell. _

_Use 1 spoon per 100L water after each weekly water change. No harm when overdosed. _


----------



## hedge_fund

gtu2004 said:


> I still want to try BW White and Crimson and Humic. Anyone with first hand experience wanna chime in?


All work as promised. My PH is around 6.4 but I also have Akadama substrate so I might not be the best sample for Humic. White / Crimson work as well since my shrimp are really red and white but then again, I also use all their color foods etc so it can be a number of factors. The white will make your water a bit hazy for a few hours and will raise GH.


----------



## gtu2004

hedge_fund said:


> All work as promised. My PH is around 6.4 but I also have Akadama substrate so I might not be the best sample for Humic. White / Crimson work as well since my shrimp are really red and white but then again, I also use all their color foods etc so it can be a number of factors. The white will make your water a bit hazy for a few hours and will raise GH.


Will the white raise kH?


----------



## hedge_fund

gtu2004 said:


> Will the white raise kH?


I don't think so since my KH is at 0-1. GH / TDS will go up for sure.


----------



## darkestsky

From my experience, none of the BW products will affect KH. And definitely try out Humic if you haven't. I've used in tanks with cheap Petco gravel and Turface. PH stays pretty rock solid at 6.4 and stays that way for a long time. I'm over 6 months without having to add more in one of my tanks. I use RO water, but still. It's a good, cheap way to get the pH benefits of expensive plant/shrimp soils.


----------



## thechibi

Humic sounds awesome. :O


----------



## h4n

all there stuff is awesome!


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders

hedge_fund said:


> from their website:
> 
> _Activates Enzymes and improves luster_
> _Vital is an unique proprietary blend of essential vitamins and supplements which is essential for healthy growth of fishes and shrimps. It activates enzymes in living organisms, reduces stress and also improves luster of scale and shell. _
> 
> _Use 1 spoon per 100L water after each weekly water change. No harm when overdosed. _


 Thank you


----------



## dhgyello04

Alpha Pro Breeders said:


> I personally use aproximately 1/3 of a teaspoon per 30 gallons of water. They put the spoons in the larger containers, but I guess their is not enough room for the smaller ones.


Thanks Ron,
I can figure out my 47 gallon, but what about an EBI that is 8 gallons. What should the amount be for that?

Also should it be added to the new water before it is put in the tank? Or just dump it into the water column? Does this affect the kh and TDS? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## hedge_fund

dhgyello04 said:


> Thanks Ron,
> I can figure out my 47 gallon, but what about an EBI that is 8 gallons. What should the amount be for that?
> 
> Also should it be added to the new water before it is put in the tank? Or just dump it into the water column? Does this affect the kh and TDS? Sorry for all the questions.


For an 8 gallon just add a little pinch. As per the description I posted above from BW website...you cannot really overdose this stuff.

You should add during a water change by mixing in a cup and then putting in tank. You can easily check whether the TDS will be increased by testing the mixture before putting it in the tank...if you TDS meter will go nuts then it should increase TDS.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders

dhgyello04 said:


> Thanks Ron,
> I can figure out my 47 gallon, but what about an EBI that is 8 gallons. What should the amount be for that?
> 
> Also should it be added to the new water before it is put in the tank? Or just dump it into the water column? Does this affect the kh and TDS? Sorry for all the questions.


 Like hege fund said, just a pinch. I just add it directly to the water and stir it up a little.


----------



## hedge_fund

So I have been using all these for a few weeks and I can DEFINITELY see a difference in my shrimp.










*Here is my regiment for a 20 gallon which has about 80 shrimp (30 CRS/CBS, 50 Orange Sakura):*

I. 
Sunday is water change day with distilled water that I buy from the supermarket. Once I change out 2.5 gallons I add the following in a cup and then pour it into the tank.
1. Half spoon of Shield
2. Pinch of Crimson
3. Pinch of White
4. GH UP (I haven't added this in two weeks since the GH in my tank is 4-5...I think the CRIMSON causes the GH to go up, maybe even the WHITE too).

II. 
On Thursday I add 10 drops of the DANCE to make the shrimp feel sexy. So far it has been working since the shrimp are getting berried. 

III. 
I also have half of the container of HUMIC in my filter. Obviously this will last around 6 months so no need to do anything else.

IV. 
Throughout the week I feed BW food lines exclusively in VERY VERY small quantities. The shrimp shells look very shiny and thick which is probably contributed to the STOUT. It's amazing how different they look from the day that I received them....shrimp look so much better when they have shiny exoskeletons.

What my shrimp look like.....just random pics of the first shrimp that I saw in my tank. It's not like I selected the best ones and then took a pic. iPhone pics so not great.


----------



## azjenny

hedge_fund said:


> So I have been using all these for a few weeks and I can DEFINITELY see a difference in my shrimp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is my regiment for a 20 gallon which has about 80 shrimp (30 CRS/CBS, 50 Orange Sakura):*
> 
> I.
> Sunday is water change day with distilled water that I buy from the supermarket. Once I change out 2.5 gallons I add the following in a cup and then pour it into the tank.
> 1. Half spoon of Shield
> 2. Pinch of Crimson
> 3. Pinch of White
> 4. GH UP (I haven't added this in two weeks since the GH in my tank is 4-5...I think the WHITE causes the GH to go up).
> 
> II.
> On Thursday I add 10 drops of the DANCE to make the shrimp feel sexy. So far it has been working since the shrimp are getting berried.
> 
> III.
> I also have half of the container of HUMIC in my filter. Obviously this will last around 6 months so no need to do anything else.
> 
> IV.
> Throughout the week I feed BW food lines exclusively in VERY VERY small quantities. The shrimp shells look very shiny and thick which is probably contributed to the STOUT. It's amazing how different they look from the day that I received them....shrimp look so much better when they have shiny exoskeletons.
> 
> What my shrimp look like.....just random pics of the first shrimp that I saw in my tank. It's not like I selected the best ones and then took a pic. iPhone pics so not great.


Very colorful and happy looking shrimp! And your moss looks fabulous and green too. Mine is suffering  Congrats! You're doing something right and I'm sure that fantastic BW stash has something to do with it roud:


----------



## hedge_fund

azjenny said:


> Very colorful and happy looking shrimp! And your moss looks fabulous and green too. Mine is suffering  Congrats! You're doing something right and I'm sure that fantastic BW stash has something to do with it roud:


Thanks. I love moss for the exact reason that you mention...they get really green.


----------



## azjenny

hedge_fund said:


> Thanks. I love moss for the exact reason that you mention...they get really green.


Not mine for some reason... So annoyed with it. I swear, I can't figure out what the problem is. I want mine to look like that! But I will stop derailing this thread and go pout about my moss on my own time


----------



## darkestsky

Those are some good looking shrimp!

Money saving tip: take your water bottles to a public RO machine. Most grocery stores and Wal-Mart have one. It will cost about 30 cents per gallon.

I can't keep moss in my OEBT tanks anymore. It takes the little buggers about 3 days to strip all the "leaves" off it.


----------



## hedge_fund

darkestsky said:


> Those are some good looking shrimp!
> 
> Money saving tip: take your water bottles to a public RO machine. Most grocery stores and Wal-Mart have one. It will cost about 30 cents per gallon.
> 
> I can't keep moss in my OEBT tanks anymore. It takes the little buggers about 3 days to strip all the "leaves" off it.


Thanks. I don't think I've ever seen a supermarket or a walmart distribute water...unless I've never noticed.


----------



## darkestsky

hedge_fund said:


> Thanks. I don't think I've ever seen a supermarket or a walmart distribute water...unless I've never noticed.


The most common machine (at least around here) is called "Glacier". Usually near the entrance in grocery stores and somewhere near the food section in a Wal-Mart.


----------



## h4n

I don't think we have them around here either Kamil.
Your best bet is to buy a RO unit. I was doing the same thing. Got a Ro unit for $75 shipped.
And I was buying like 10-15g a week.
So I already made up for it


----------



## hedge_fund

h4n said:


> I don't think we have them around here either Kamil.
> Your best bet is to buy a RO unit. I was doing the same thing. Got a Ro unit for $75 shipped.
> And I was buying like 10-15g a week.
> So I already made up for it


Yeah, I've never seen a machine that sells water. Wish we had them though.

For now I just buy 2.5 gallon containers for 2 bucks and change so it's not bad considering that I use that much per week. I was going to do the RO unit but I don't feel like having another aquarium related contraption sitting in my apt. Girls already ask me why I have two "fish tanks". lol


----------



## acitydweller

Hey Hedge,

if you were to have a top 3 for these Borneowild products what would it be and why? Like many hobbists getting into shrimp keeping, I am not able to invest so much up front but would like to get started with the products that made the most difference and expanding from there... the most bang for the buck if you will.


----------



## hedge_fund

acitydweller said:


> Hey Hedge,
> 
> if you were to have a top 3 for these Borneowild products what would it be and why? Like many hobbists getting into shrimp keeping, I am not able to invest so much up front but would like to get started with the products that made the most difference and expanding from there... the most bang for the buck if you will.


If I were starting I'd go with the below:

*Shield* (this will keep the water and shrimp healthy...without good water you will have deaths)
*Stout *(this makes the shells really shiny and thick looking...healthy shell means healthy shrimp overall)
*Grow* (this is a "complete" shrimp diet unlike others that BorneoWild carries which are just supplementals)
*Barley* (I'd add this supplemental food too since it's REALLY cheap and it helps with water quality...you get get by without this but it's so cheap that you might as well add it to the cart).

You can't go wrong with the ones I listed and if I were just starting out that's what I'd get.


----------



## acitydweller

Hedge,
Thanks for your insight. Can you tell us what is the size of the bottle that is sold? is it something like 30 or 50g? Not only are the ingredients some what elusive, i couldnt find the bottle sizes either 



hedge_fund said:


> If I were starting I'd go with the below:
> 
> *Shield* (this will keep the water and shrimp healthy...without good water you will have deaths)
> *Stout *(this makes the shells really shiny and thick looking...healthy shell means healthy shrimp overall)
> *Grow* (this is a "complete" shrimp diet unlike others that BorneoWild carries which are just supplementals)
> *Barley* (I'd add this supplemental food too since it's REALLY cheap and it helps with water quality...you get get by without this but it's so cheap that you might as well add it to the cart).
> 
> You can't go wrong with the ones I listed and if I were just starting out that's what I'd get.


----------



## hedge_fund

acitydweller said:


> Hedge,
> Thanks for your insight. Can you tell us what is the size of the bottle that is sold? is it something like 30 or 50g? Not only are the ingredients some what elusive, i couldnt find the bottle sizes either


I bought all the smallest sizes for the ones listed...barley comes in a larger size though. If I were you, I'd get the smallest sizes since they will last the average person a very long time. I'm talking about 1+ years.


----------



## acitydweller

so true... doesnt take much to fill a shrimp tummy... thanks!


----------



## gtu2004

I added Humic, White, and Crimson to my existing pile of Color, Bebi, Stout, and Shield. I think I'm done with BW for a while. Starting out with this hobby, I never thought I'd spend that much. My initial thought was to add cherry shrimps to my community tank. Then they bred, I was like let's get more cherry shrimps so I can get some money spent back once they breed. Then fire reds, then OEBTs, CPO, and CRS, then Ken's food, then bunch of premium foods. 

If my gf left me, I wonder who'd put up with a guy with 3 20G tanks in his tiny midtown Manhattan bedroom who spends most of his time watching shrimps.


----------



## hedge_fund

gtu2004 said:


> I added Humic, White, and Crimson to my existing pile of Color, Bebi, Stout, and Shield. I think I'm done with BW for a while. Starting out with this hobby, I never thought I'd spend that much. My initial thought was to add cherry shrimps to my community tank. Then they bred, I was like let's get more cherry shrimps so I can get some money spent back once they breed. Then fire reds, then OEBTs, CPO, and CRS, then Ken's food, then bunch of premium foods.


haha. that's how it all starts. next you'll be picking up some BKK when the price drops just a tad and you think it's the deal of a lifetime.

I'm done with BW for now as well since I pretty much have it all...I still might get some bebi but not sure.


----------



## thechibi

Most of the women on this forum probably!  I love my shrimps very much and am going to slowly work on adding to the pile. I have my eye on some Stout, Bebi and benibachi stuff.


----------



## h4n

Haha ya shrimp food/additives. We're all addicted!!!
My fiancé thinks I'm crazy! Haha.
She's like we got more water indoors at outdoors. We got a pool. Lol!!


----------



## darkestsky

Haha!

I got lucky. My fiance spends as much time staring at shrimp as I do. Which is good, because there are 13 tanks currently running in our house lol.

She did get a little nervous the 1st time I told her I was sending $5,000 to Singapore for shrimp food.....


----------



## dhgyello04

darkestsky said:


> Haha!
> 
> I got lucky. My fiance spends as much time staring at shrimp as I do. Which is good, because there are 13 tanks currently running in our house lol.
> 
> She did get a little nervous the 1st time I told her I was sending $5,000 to Singapore for shrimp food.....


:eek5::drool:


----------



## hedge_fund

darkestsky said:


> Haha!
> 
> I got lucky. My fiance spends as much time staring at shrimp as I do. Which is good, because there are 13 tanks currently running in our house lol.
> 
> She did get a little nervous the 1st time I told her I was sending $5,000 to Singapore for shrimp food.....


Did you received your new shipment of Borneo stuff?


----------



## h4n

darkestsky said:


> Haha!
> 
> I got lucky. My fiance spends as much time staring at shrimp as I do. Which is good, because there are 13 tanks currently running in our house lol.
> 
> She did get a little nervous the 1st time I told her I was sending $5,000 to Singapore for shrimp food.....


Lol mine would have killed me!!

" you know how many coach bags I could buy" lol


----------



## darkestsky

dhgyello04 said:


> :eek5::drool:


It's not that bad lol. We had agreed to try and make a business of this. So far so good too  We are building our shrimpire!



hedge_fund said:


> Did you received your new shipment of Borneo stuff?


Not yet. Should be soon though. The expected delivery date was yesterday. That means it should show up late this week or early next week. It is nice to know that Singapore's postal service is as unreliable as ours


----------



## cardgenius

Anybody have experience with the White? It says to use 1 spoon / 100L of water, but Im not sure if thats a tablespooon or a teaspoon?


----------



## hedge_fund

cardgenius said:


> Anybody have experience with the White? It says to use 1 spoon / 100L of water, but Im not sure if thats a tablespooon or a teaspoon?


I brought up the same question on page 5 of this thread...check it out since there are some responses. I add a pinch of both the white and crimson with each water change...when I mean a pinch I'm talking about something about 1/2 the size of my pinky nail...I have a 20 gallon. Not sure whether this is correct but it has been working so far.


Here is my email and response from BorneoWild:

_Two questions:
1. How much is a gram of the GH UP? It comes with a spoon but I'm not sure how to measure out a gram like the directions state.

2. Crimson says to use 1 spoon for 200 liters. Mine did not come with a spoon but that is OK since I have the one from GH UP. Is that the same spoon or is the one for Crimson supposed to be smaller? I would think that the spoon for Crimson would be much smaller._


Dear Kamil,

1 spoon of GH Up is 3gram. I am sorry the packaging do not have this info, we will improve on this
in future.

The spoon in all BorneoWIld literature refers to the one you have inside the GH Up bttle. It
refers to a flat spoon of it. If you have not much shrimps in the tank, you do not have to dose
too much. 200liter tanks can literally house at least 200 shrimps comfortably.


----------



## darkestsky

hedge_fund said:


> I brought up the same question on page 5 of this thread...check it out since there are some responses. I add a pinch of both the white and crimson with each water change...when I mean a pinch I'm talking about something about 1/2 the size of my pinky nail...I have a 20 gallon. Not sure whether this is correct but it has been working so far.
> 
> 
> Here is my email and response from BorneoWild:
> 
> _Two questions:
> 1. How much is a gram of the GH UP? It comes with a spoon but I'm not sure how to measure out a gram like the directions state.
> 
> 2. Crimson says to use 1 spoon for 200 liters. Mine did not come with a spoon but that is OK since I have the one from GH UP. Is that the same spoon or is the one for Crimson supposed to be smaller? I would think that the spoon for Crimson would be much smaller._
> 
> 
> Dear Kamil,
> 
> 1 spoon of GH Up is 3gram. I am sorry the packaging do not have this info, we will improve on this
> in future.
> 
> The spoon in all BorneoWIld literature refers to the one you have inside the GH Up bttle. It
> refers to a flat spoon of it. If you have not much shrimps in the tank, you do not have to dose
> too much. 200liter tanks can literally house at least 200 shrimps comfortably.


Hmm, I get about 2 grams out of a flat spoon. I don't pack it in though.

You can get a little digital gram scale pretty cheap. Go to Amazon and do a search for "digital scale" or "jewelry scale". There are several options for less than $10. I think I paid $6 for mine at a flea market. Really handy little gadgets. Maybe I should start carrying some....


----------



## acitydweller

Is there a Borneowild club? I just dropped a benjamin and a half on this stuff *gasp* no looking back now!


----------



## Hcancino

Well my shrimp love Borneo Wild Spinach and Grow! They always swarm to it. My cherries even hold their ground to the amanos! Thanks again for the help Han


----------



## thechibi

Is there a way to help my shrimplets *find* the food in the dish...? Mine seem a bit lost.


----------



## h4n

Hcancino said:


> Well my shrimp love Borneo Wild Spinach and Grow! They always swarm to it. My cherries even hold their ground to the amanos! Thanks again for the help Han


No problem!!
But wasn't it spinach and color?


----------



## h4n

thechibi said:


> Is there a way to help my shrimplets *find* the food in the dish...? Mine seem a bit lost.


Starve them, that's how I got mine to find it.


----------



## sbarbee54

Well now that mine know the dish it is all over thet are all over it!


----------



## thechibi

I don't think mine'll starve too much. There's diatoms a-go-go. ><


----------



## hedge_fund

acitydweller said:


> Is there a Borneowild club? I just dropped a benjamin and a half on this stuff *gasp* no looking back now!


What did you end up getting?


----------



## acitydweller

hedge_fund said:


> What did you end up getting?


*BorneoWild Barley*
*BorneoWild Bebi* 
*BorneoWild Color
**BorneoWild Crimson *
*BorneoWild Humic
**BorneoWild Shield*
*BorneoWild Stout*
*BorneoWild Vital
**BorneoWild White*

In hindsight, i should have picked up two of Humic and Shield as i have 3 shrimp tanks with two more being prep'd.


----------



## cardgenius

hedge_fund said:


> I brought up the same question on page 5 of this thread...check it out since there are some responses. I add a pinch of both the white and crimson with each water change...when I mean a pinch I'm talking about something about 1/2 the size of my pinky nail...I have a 20 gallon. Not sure whether this is correct but it has been working so far.
> 
> 
> Here is my email and response from BorneoWild:
> 
> _Two questions:
> 1. How much is a gram of the GH UP? It comes with a spoon but I'm not sure how to measure out a gram like the directions state.
> 
> 2. Crimson says to use 1 spoon for 200 liters. Mine did not come with a spoon but that is OK since I have the one from GH UP. Is that the same spoon or is the one for Crimson supposed to be smaller? I would think that the spoon for Crimson would be much smaller._
> 
> 
> Dear Kamil,
> 
> 1 spoon of GH Up is 3gram. I am sorry the packaging do not have this info, we will improve on this
> in future.
> 
> The spoon in all BorneoWIld literature refers to the one you have inside the GH Up bttle. It
> refers to a flat spoon of it. If you have not much shrimps in the tank, you do not have to dose
> too much. 200liter tanks can literally house at least 200 shrimps comfortably.



Thanks. I didnt get a spoon either but Ive got some small measuring spoons so Ill start with the smallest and go from there.

Gonna email them with hopes that they send me a spoon.


----------



## hedge_fund

acitydweller said:


> *BorneoWild Barley*
> *BorneoWild Bebi*
> *BorneoWild Color
> **BorneoWild Crimson *
> *BorneoWild Humic
> **BorneoWild Shield*
> *BorneoWild Stout*
> *BorneoWild Vital
> **BorneoWild White*
> 
> In hindsight, i should have picked up two of Humic and Shield as i have 3 shrimp tanks with two more being prep'd.


Nice. The shield should last you a long time, even with 3 tanks. I put in 1/2 a spoon at each water change in my 20 gallon. Vital and Bebi are the only ones I have not tried on your list. Go easy on the crimson and white since the crimson will raise your GH and the white will cloud your water a little bit for about an hour or so. I actually created a chart of what I add each week with a water change so I never forget something or overdo it.


----------



## sbarbee54

I as well just spent 150+ on the product

BorneoWild Barley
BorneoWild Bebi 
BorneoWild Color
BorneoWild Crimson 
BorneoWild Humic
BorneoWild Shield
BorneoWild Stout
BorneoWild Vigor
BorneoWild Dance
BorneoWildFrenzy
BorneoWild Grow
BorneoWild Color


My shrimp love the food, and allot of people rave about the others so I thought I would buy it all!


----------



## acitydweller

sbarbee54 said:


> I as well just spent 150+ on the product
> 
> BorneoWild Barley
> BorneoWild Bebi
> BorneoWild Color
> BorneoWild Crimson
> BorneoWild Humic
> BorneoWild Shield
> BorneoWild Stout
> BorneoWild Vigor
> BorneoWild Dance
> BorneoWildFrenzy
> BorneoWild Grow
> BorneoWild Color
> 
> 
> My shrimp love the food, and allot of people rave about the others so I thought I would buy it all!


Yeah, i was debating on Dance, Frenzy and Grow but figured i already have several packages of shrimp food, needed to get the priority items, the conditioners and baby food for my new crs' and baby shrimp. Just figured i can make another order once i finish maybe half the food i already have, which might be a good 8 months


----------



## h4n

wow, you guys almost have it all!
Hedge_fund looks like you started a nice tread! 
everyones going have some nice shrimps soon!!!


----------



## hedge_fund

h4n said:


> wow, you guys almost have it all!
> Hedge_fund looks like you started a nice tread!
> everyones going have some nice shrimps soon!!!


haha, well, it's a product that works so it sells itself.

BW should send me something for being a sales person here. :icon_smil


----------



## h4n

hedge_fund said:


> haha, well, it's a product that works so it sells itself.
> 
> BW should send me something for being a sales person here. :icon_smil


very true!

hahah ya!


----------



## Hcancino

h4n said:


> No problem!!
> But wasn't it spinach and color?


That's right is color instead of grow! any news on the barley?


----------



## acitydweller

hedge_fund said:


> haha, well, it's a product that works so it sells itself.
> 
> BW should send me something for being a sales person here. :icon_smil


i was wondering what it would take to be a reseller for this stuff since the shrimp community is so profound these days.

also before pulling the trigger to purchase, i did a comparison between mosura, borneowild and Benibachi.

The pricing varied by bottle size and price so i did the calculations per gram and also did the conversion between gm and ML (1=1) which they so cleverly tossed in there.

With all facts being constant, i may try the Benibachi beemax. 

In my analysis, BW was generally cheaper but also was not as fine tuned as the Mosura or benibachi, having products that targeted specific aspects of what one was after. it doesnt mean its a lesser product but merely marketed for a different audience. For a novice shrimper like myself, the BW is a step up from the fluval and Hikari granuals and a next logical stepping stone onto Mosura and Benibachi if or when my stock gets more exotic.


----------



## darkestsky

hedge_fund said:


> haha, well, it's a product that works so it sells itself.
> 
> BW should send me something for being a sales person here. :icon_smil


BW themselves might not be able to do anything for you, but I'll hook you up on your next order 



acitydweller said:


> i was wondering what it would take to be a reseller for this stuff since the shrimp community is so profound these days.
> 
> also before pulling the trigger to purchase, i did a comparison between mosura, borneowild and Benibachi.
> 
> The pricing varied by bottle size and price so i did the calculations per gram and also did the conversion between gm and ML (1=1) which they so cleverly tossed in there.
> 
> With all facts being constant, i may try the Benibachi beemax.
> 
> In my analysis, BW was generally cheaper but also was not as fine tuned as the Mosura or benibachi, having products that targeted specific aspects of what one was after. it doesnt mean its a lesser product but merely marketed for a different audience. For a novice shrimper like myself, the BW is a step up from the fluval and Hikari granuals and a next logical stepping stone onto Mosura and Benibachi if or when my stock gets more exotic.


It takes sending about $5,000 to Singapore if you want to be a reseller with a chance at making a profit 

BW and Mosura are made by the same people, so there is a lot of overlap and similarity between the 2 brands. I chose to stock the BW over Mosura in my store for a couple reasons. The operations manager uses BW in his tanks, and I thought the name sounded more marketable 

Benibachi is very good stuff, but it is a bit more expensive than most of the other options.


----------



## hedge_fund

darkestsky said:


> BW themselves might not be able to do anything for you, but I'll hook you up on your next order .


Thanks, no need since you've already taken care of me so many times. 




darkestsky said:


> BW and Mosura are made by the same people, so there is a lot of overlap and similarity between the 2 brands. I chose to stock the BW over Mosura in my store for a couple reasons. The operations manager uses BW in his tanks, and I thought the name sounded more marketable
> 
> Benibachi is very good stuff, but it is a bit more expensive than most of the other options.


Yeah, I was always under the impression that all these were developed by the same people. I keep some high grade CRS and they are all doing great and berrying up like no tomorrow. If something is working this great there is no need to change and re-learn a new product.


----------



## bostoneric

I'm very happy with all the BorneoWild products i've purchased so far.

I bought the "substrate system" from Clay @ Southern Oak Aquatics which included,
Balance, Boost P, Bacter Crystal, Bacter Energy, and added a bottle Humic when I started my latest tank.

typical 20gallon rimless, I'm using an under gravel filter powered by a 2215, the green eheim intake pipe connects to the under gravel connections and then i have a 4" piece of eheim tubing that runs to under the center. I then have a small layer of black crushed lava rock on top of the under gravel filter. This is where i sprinkled all the BorneoWild products according to their new tank instructions. On top of this layer I put a very generous amount of Yubao Shrimp and Plant Substrate. (new fav shrimp substrate)

I use the stainless steel intake/outflow for the 2nd eheim 2215 on this tank. The RO water was pretty cloudy for the first week but quickly settled down after a few water changes. 

I have basic plants, Fissidens, xmas moss, and custom riccia stones, but my crs/cbs are very happy and have started to really multiple.

I've thought about putting some sort of black stalking or something over the intake, but I haven't noticed any of the shrimp having problems yet. I dont run the 2215 full power and I think because there are so many holes the suction per hole is easily manageable for even the small/baby shrimp. Many of the shrimp spend time on the intake so its obviously not a problem for them.

I have tried a sample of the Frenzy and Color foods, but my shrimp seem to prefer just blanched organic spinach over any food I've tried. I'd like to try the Barley and Spinach and throw the Mineral Rocks in my Eheims and see if I notice changes.

I'm a fan of BorneoWild products and will be happily supporting them in the future!




sorry iphone photo


----------



## Mike Hawk

bostoneric i must say that is a nice tank you got there, what kind of carpet is that?


----------



## acitydweller

looks like ricca to me.

peacock or xmas moss background?


----------



## hedge_fund

Anybody know anything about this BorneoWild product? This sounds perfect for shrimp tanks.

_Lush is made for low to mild-lighted tank with low-demanding aquatic plant species such as mosses, anubias, cryptocorynes, and ferns.

It is designed to bring out healthy, bright green growth for low-maintenance tanks. The unique blend of macro (NPK) and micronutrients provides an ideal balance for a lush and bright green appearance. It is Shrimp Safe.
_


----------



## darkestsky

I ordered a bottle for myself a while back. I can't say exactly how well it works. I haven't noticed much of a difference in the way my plants look. I'm really not regular at all with the dosing, and it's supposed to be dosed every day. Haven't lost any shrimp though


----------



## hedge_fund

darkestsky said:


> I ordered a bottle for myself a while back. I can't say exactly how well it works. I haven't noticed much of a difference in the way my plants look. I'm really not regular at all with the dosing, and it's supposed to be dosed every day. Haven't lost any shrimp though


Thanks. I thought you can dose once a week or something very infrequent...this makes it a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Buff Daddy

Bebi and Shield are essentials for my tanks, now. Color makes the colors of all my shrimp brighter and deeper. Barley isn't in my tanks long enough to benefit water quality because it is eaten within a couple of hours... Next up to try will be Dance!


----------



## thechibi

So far Color seems to be the favorite food, but since the shrimps are finally figuring out 'glass dish=food, just don't mind the habrosus', I'm gonna keep trying the others. I use Shield when I do water changes and it seems to make them pretty happy. I may go for Barley next.


----------



## CatB

as far as the BW humic goes, is it just a buffer for the water that's already at 6.5? or can it be used like as peat moss or indian almond leaves can to actually bring the pH down? i'd like to keep shrimp other than neocaridina at some point, but my water is around 8.0 after sitting out of the tap, and i don't know KH, GH, or TDS out of tap but i bet they're all high. i get some nasty hard water stains and calcium deposits, and my water loves to buffer :l. 
is there any way i can use tap water, or would i have to go RO (or can you do distilled)?


----------



## acitydweller

Use distilled from the local supermarket. If you have money burning through your pocket and the space, get an RO unit...


----------



## CatB

acitydweller said:


> Use distilled from the local supermarket. If you have money burning through your pocket and the space, get an RO unit...


okay, so humic then keeps it at 6.5, acting as a buffer, or...?


----------



## hedge_fund

CatB said:


> okay, so humic then keeps it at 6.5, acting as a buffer, or...?


I use Humic in my 20 gallon. I put in half of the container in a bag and stuck it in the hob filter. My ph is around 6.3 but I also have akadama substrate.


----------



## CatB

hedge_fund said:


> I use Humic in my 20 gallon. I put in half of the container in a bag and stuck it in the hob filter. My ph is around 6.3 but I also have akadama substrate.


what's the pH of the water when you put it in the tank? 
basically 
does it *change it *to 6.5-ish or does it *maintain it*at 6.5-ish? 
i feel like i asked the wrong question for the answer i wanted or something xD
i just want someone to clarify exactly what the product does ;-;


----------



## hedge_fund

CatB said:


> what's the pH of the water when you put it in the tank?
> basically
> does it *change it *to 6.5-ish or does it *maintain it*at 6.5-ish?
> i feel like i asked the wrong question for the answer i wanted or something xD
> i just want someone to clarify exactly what the product does ;-;


I buy distilled water from the supermarket so technically it should be around 7.0 PH. Since my current PH in the tank is lower, that means that my akadama substrate and the humic are lowering the PH.


----------



## CatB

hedge_fund said:


> I buy distilled water from the supermarket so technically it should be around 7.0 PH. Since my current PH in the tank is lower, that means that my akadama substrate and the humic are lowering the PH.


okay, thanks
i've tested the distilled water i get from wal-mart though, it tests at around 6.4 i think. not sure if yours is the same.


----------



## hedge_fund

CatB said:


> okay, thanks
> i've tested the distilled water i get from wal-mart though, it tests at around 6.4 i think. not sure if yours is the same.


When I test mine it's all over the place. Sometimes it's 7 and others it's 6.4 like yours. I buy Poland Spring from the supermarket. I think it has to do with the fact how much CO2 it has absorbed.


----------



## CatB

hedge_fund said:


> When I test mine it's all over the place. Sometimes it's 7 and others it's 6.4 like yours. I buy Poland Spring from the supermarket. I think it has to do with the fact how much CO2 it has absorbed.


probably. poland spring _spring_ water or do they make a distilled? i'd chance it that spring water is more stable than distilled, considering it doesn't have all the minerals/buffering agents taken out of it like distilled does. i bet that's why distilled is prone to low pH, kinda like "homemade" RO water


----------



## hedge_fund

CatB said:


> probably. poland spring _spring_ water or do they make a distilled? i'd chance it that spring water is more stable than distilled, considering it doesn't have all the minerals/buffering agents taken out of it like distilled does. i bet that's why distilled is prone to low pH, kinda like "homemade" RO water


Poland Spring distilled water....I don't use spring water in my tanks. You can usually find distilled water in the "cleaning stuff" isle. If you do not see it in the regular water section then head over the the bleach and laundry detergents.

I use distilled water for the sole purpose that it has nothing in it. roud:


----------



## CatB

hedge_fund said:


> Poland Spring distilled water....I don't use spring water in my tanks. You can usually find distilled water in the "cleaning stuff" isle. If you do not see it in the regular water section then head over the the bleach and laundry detergents.
> 
> I use distilled water for the sole purpose that it has nothing in it. roud:


yeah my dad gets distilled water for drinking for some reason (i think it has something to do with kidney stones he used to get?) and also for humidifiers in the winter, our tap water is pretty full of crud, so there's always loads of distilled around the house haha


----------



## gowfan05

Is it safe to dose Crimson and White together into the same tank?


----------



## hedge_fund

gowfan05 said:


> Is it safe to dose Crimson and White together into the same tank?


I dose both with each water change. No issues.


----------



## gtu2004

So I haven't had success with using Humic. it is advertised to buffer the aquarium to 6.2-6.6 pH and gH to 3-4. 

I've had it in my 20gallon Long CRS tank for a few weeks now. I added probably 20% of the bottle to my sponge filter, and 15% to above the tank substrate, which is half used eco-complete (a year old, let say), half used aquasoil (a year old, let say). The tank has 2 small cholla wood pieces and a driftwood with moss+subwassertang+java fern. My pH still measures 7.0. I'm starting to suspect whether my kH is the problem, or the eco-complete. Water measures 1-2 out of tap as well as in the tank. I know my kH is within reason and all, but worth a try to make changes as my CRS haven't been breeding as prolific as before and as the OEBTs. kH probably isn't the only factor for the stubborn pH, as the eco-complete might have something to do with it, but I thought adding Humic was supposed to add more buffer capability and win it for me. Unfortunately it didn't...

Also Humic did not buffer my water to 3-4 gH. My tap is 2-3 gH. My tank is still 2-3 after adding in Humic. Does Humic only buffer down and not up? In any case, I bought BW gH Up to raise the gH a bit. Now it's 3-4.

how do people lower kH? I dont have access to RO. And doesn't peat moss only lower gH, not kH?


----------



## hedge_fund

gtu2004 said:


> So I haven't had success with using Humic. it is advertised to buffer the aquarium to 6.2-6.6 pH and gH to 3-4.
> 
> I've had it in my 20gallon Long CRS tank for a few weeks now. I added probably 20% of the bottle to my sponge filter, and 15% to above the tank substrate, which is half used eco-complete (a year old, let say), half used aquasoil (a year old, let say). The tank has 2 small cholla wood pieces and a driftwood with moss+subwassertang+java fern. My pH still measures 7.0. I'm starting to suspect whether my kH is the problem, or the eco-complete. Water measures 1-2 out of tap as well as in the tank. I know my kH is within reason and all, but worth a try to make changes as my CRS haven't been breeding as prolific as before and as the OEBTs. kH probably isn't the only factor for the stubborn pH, as the eco-complete might have something to do with it, but I thought adding Humic was supposed to add more buffer capability and win it for me. Unfortunately it didn't...
> 
> Also Humic did not buffer my water to 3-4 gH. My tap is 2-3 gH. My tank is still 2-3 after adding in Humic. Does Humic only buffer down and not up? In any case, I bought BW gH Up to raise the gH a bit. Now it's 3-4.
> 
> how do people lower kH? I dont have access to RO. And doesn't peat moss only lower gH, not kH?


I added the Humic to my HOB filter...I probably added around 60% of the bottle to my 20 gallon tank. However, I also have akadama substrate in there which lowers the PH as is. I don't rely solely on the humic to lower my PH and added it just for the purpose of some humus being present in the water.

In terms of eco-complete...I had it in one of my tanks and took it out. Didn't like the substrate and my shrimp were not breeding. Lots of people had success with it so perhaps I had a bad batch. Why don't you just look into getting a substrate that buffers the water?


----------



## gtu2004

hedge_fund said:


> I added the Humic to my HOB filter...I probably added around 60% of the bottle to my 20 gallon tank. However, I also have akadama substrate in there which lowers the PH as is. I don't rely solely on the humic to lower my PH and added it just for the purpose of some humus being present in the water.
> 
> In terms of eco-complete...I had it in one of my tanks and took it out. Didn't like the substrate and my shrimp were not breeding. Lots of people had success with it so perhaps I had a bad batch. Why don't you just look into getting a substrate that buffers the water?


because changing substrate is a major PITA lol

also I have used aquasoil in there as well, and maybe the buffering capability of aquasoil has worn off, but it seems that adding humic couldn't counter the stubborn pH for me.


----------



## h4n

I havent use Humic personally yet. But I was going test some of in a gallon of water and see if it alter the PH to what it says.

I know people said using tap water in substrate that buffer water, makes it lost it buffering capability quickly and breaks it down quick to. Maybe thats what happen to your aquasoil. So maybe it is your eco-complet substrate? :|


----------



## darkestsky

From my experience Humic buffers down but not up. If you use RO water, you will still have little to no gH and will have to add a gH booster of some kind.

It won't have any effect on kH that I have ever noticed. Also, just like anything else, the amount needed to create the desired water conditions will vary based on the water you start with. 

The solid rock (ph8.5, kh 28, gh 28) that comes out of my tap water just laughs at everything I have ever tried to lower it to useable levels.

It could also be the Ecocomplete. From my experience, Ecocomplete will raise gH, kH, and pH, _especially_ if it has been used in "harder" water in the past. Your OEBT should love it, but not so good for CRS. I use Ecocomplete in my OEBT tanks for this very reason...


----------



## gtu2004

darkestsky said:


> From my experience Humic buffers down but not up. If you use RO water, you will still have little to no gH and will have to add a gH booster of some kind.
> 
> It won't have any effect on kH that I have ever noticed. Also, just like anything else, the amount needed to create the desired water conditions will vary based on the water you start with.
> 
> The solid rock (ph8.5, kh 28, gh 28) that comes out of my tap water just laughs at everything I have ever tried to lower it to useable levels.
> 
> It could also be the Ecocomplete. From my experience, Ecocomplete will raise gH, kH, and pH, _especially_ if it has been used in "harder" water in the past. Your OEBT should love it, but not so good for CRS. I use Ecocomplete in my OEBT tanks for this very reason...


thanks. my experience with eco-complete mirrors this. I use mostly used eco-complete+used aquasoil in the OEBT tank and they are breeding non-stop at pH of 7.4...Encouraged by this, I've recently added my tangerine tigers in pH 7.6. I'm seeing first saddles, so hopefully they'll let me know whether they'll do well at this high pH.

also good to hear that someone else noticed humic doesn't buffer up as well. BW really should change the product description from "buffering water to gH 3-4" to "softening water to gH 3-4 for harder water". It is misleading otherwise. NYC tap water is very soft and am sure some other places as well.

CRS tank is what's driving me crazy. Still does anyone know how to lower kH without the use of RO?


----------



## hedge_fund

gtu2004 said:


> thanks. my experience with eco-complete mirrors this. I use mostly used eco-complete+used aquasoil in the OEBT tank and they are breeding non-stop at pH of 7.4...Encouraged by this, I've recently added my tangerine tigers in pH 7.6. I'm seeing first saddles, so hopefully they'll let me know whether they'll do well at this high pH.
> 
> also good to hear that someone else noticed humic doesn't buffer up as well. BW really should change the product description from "buffering water to gH 3-4" to "softening water to gH 3-4 for harder water". It is misleading otherwise. NYC tap water is very soft and am sure some other places as well.
> 
> CRS tank is what's driving me crazy. Still does anyone know how to lower kH without the use of RO?


How big is your CRS tank and how much water do you change weekly?


----------



## gtu2004

hedge_fund said:


> How big is your CRS tank and how much water do you change weekly?


20gallon Long.

I used to change water every week or week and a half, each time like 20-30%.

I added the used aquasoil into the tank, mixing with eco-complete about a month and a half ago.

I heard that CRS actually like "old" water. So I haven't done WC for abt 2.5 weeks this time. Abt 3 weeks ago, right before my last water change, 1 female got berried after 2.5 months of no berries in the tank. And about a week ago, another got berried as well. But I have close to 100 CRS in this tank, most were babies born in this tank (maybe about 70 of them were born into this tank and lived there their 4 month life so far), and all should be at the stage of sexual maturity by now. I mean I can tell they are sort of older juvies, and not the same size as my adult CRSs, but don't CRS start breeding at 3 month mark? 

And what's up with the 2.5 months breeding hibernation for the adults (from Jan-March)? I suspect seasonal but I mean 2.5 months of no berries is a long time.

Back to the topic of Humic. I put 2 balls of Humic into a jell-o container, and added tap water. I took another jell-o container and added plain tap water. I let them sit for 1 day, and measured pH last night. Funny thing is the container with Humic seems "bluer" than the one with tap water only, which means it's more alkaline. I'm super confused. Maybe I should get a new test kit. But I doubt the result would be that drasticallly differnet


----------



## hedge_fund

gtu2004 said:


> 20gallon Long.
> 
> I used to change water every week or week and a half, each time like 20-30%.
> 
> I added the used aquasoil into the tank, mixing with eco-complete about a month and a half ago.
> 
> I heard that CRS actually like "old" water. So I haven't done WC for abt 2.5 weeks this time. Abt 3 weeks ago, right before my last water change, 1 female got berried after 2.5 months of no berries in the tank. And about a week ago, another got berried as well. But I have close to 100 CRS in this tank, most were babies born in this tank (maybe about 70 of them were born into this tank and lived there their 4 month life so far), and all should be at the stage of sexual maturity by now. I mean I can tell they are sort of older juvies, and not the same size as my adult CRSs, but don't CRS start breeding at 3 month mark?
> 
> And what's up with the 2.5 months breeding hibernation for the adults (from Jan-March)? I suspect seasonal but I mean 2.5 months of no berries is a long time.
> 
> Back to the topic of Humic. I put 2 balls of Humic into a jell-o container, and added tap water. I took another jell-o container and added plain tap water. I let them sit for 1 day, and measured pH last night. Funny thing is the container with Humic seems "bluer" than the one with tap water only, which means it's more alkaline. I'm super confused. Maybe I should get a new test kit. But I doubt the result would be that drasticallly differnet


Since you want to lower KH in a 20 gallon I would actually do your top offs and water changes with distilled water from the supermarket. I change 2 gallons a week on my 20gallon and it costs me $1.98 which is nothing. My CRS are getting berried like crazy...I'm actually thinking of changing something so they don't breed as fast (sounds crazy huh?).

Let us know how the Humic test turns out.


----------



## darkestsky

The only tank I have CRS in also has Wine Reds and both get berried like crazy using RO water (distilled would work too) buffered with Humic and gH adjusted with GH Up. It's a smaller tank (actually the Aqueon Evolve 8 I did a review on a while back), but I think every female shrimp in there is berried right now. Using plain Petco pea gravel as substrate. pH stays at 6.5

There are some issues with descriptions on some of the Borneo Wild products. I think most of the problem stems from a language barrier. The people I speak to at Borneo Wild sometimes have trouble understanding what I'm talking about and vice versa.


----------



## hedge_fund

Since I started to religiously use BW products I have not lost a single shrimp yet (no joke).

The only product that I'm not thrilled about is the GH UP since it's a little bit ambiguous in the dosage amount. Instead I purchased Shirakura Ca+ and all is going well.

Any new people reading this should pick up some essentials in shrimp keeping. I highly recommend that everyone get Shield, Stout, Barley and Grow. The rest of the stuff is just gravy but just having these 4 will give you less headaches when keeping shrimp.


----------



## acitydweller

word of advice, some of these bottles may outlive your shrimp. Barley expands in water and a half piece feeds 20 of my shrimp for a day or so. definitely a worthy investment.


----------



## hedge_fund

So another quick update....I have been using BW for a few months now and could not be happier. I have about 20 CRS and a few CBS in my tank....I'm not even joking but I have around 14 berried shrimp at this moment so that's more than half....I wonder how many males I actually have if so many females are berried (I'm sure there are females that aren't berried as well). I can't even imagine how many babies I will have in the next few weeks. The BW stuff definitely works.

Oh yeah, I also added two more products from Shirakura. One is to remineralize my water and the second is the Shirakura baby food.

I am so confident in my CRS abilities that I ordered some Grade A PRL shrimp from Benibachi....should be getting them in about 2 weeks. Maybe this will be the real test.


----------



## swissian

I also am enjoying my BW products. My CRS tank had some serious issues. The water quality was spot on but the shrimp were not growing or breeding (even the RCS). Now, I have 4 berried CRS. I am super super excited. They are growing and their color has really improved!


----------



## thechibi

Vigor and Shield are helping my skrimps molt and be happy.  They like most of the softer borneowild foods, too.


----------



## beedee

So far I have one container of BW Barley, and one sample package of BW Grow (thanks h4n).

My red rili's do go for the Barley, but I tried the Grow for the first time this evening and witnessed my first shrimp ball in my tank, albeit only 6 shrimp were taking part, but it was awesome! I only have 10 red rili's, but 5 are very berried as of two weeks ago. 

***Like acitydweller mentioned, the Barley does basically quadruple in size as it softens up, I highly recommend breaking a piece in half, and then breaking that next piece in half and feeding that one portion, as it will expand greatly.


----------



## thechibi

Yeah, I noticed that, too. But they do swarm it mightily. :O I was surprised!

Has anyone tried Ferrum? I'd really like to once I have the spare change, since Excel can hurt scrimps.


----------



## hedge_fund

thechibi said:


> Yeah, I noticed that, too. But they do swarm it mightily. :O I was surprised!
> 
> Has anyone tried Ferrum? I'd really like to once I have the spare change, since Excel can hurt scrimps.


Never tried Ferrum but in my opinion I'd concentrate on just shrimp and cater 100% to them....plants will grow no matter what. Then again, I am sure it works since it's made by BW.

Clay has some btw....and it's pretty cheap. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/sponsors-power-seller-specials/178131-borneo-wild-sale-thread.html


----------



## hedge_fund

beedee said:


> So far I have one container of BW Barley, and one sample package of BW Grow (thanks h4n).
> 
> My red rili's do go for the Barley, but I tried the Grow for the first time this evening and witnessed my first shrimp ball in my tank, albeit only 6 shrimp were taking part, but it was awesome! I only have 10 red rili's, but 5 are very berried as of two weeks ago.
> 
> ***Like acitydweller mentioned, the Barley does basically quadruple in size as it softens up, I highly recommend breaking a piece in half, and then breaking that next piece in half and feeding that one portion, as it will expand greatly.


Make sure not to overfeed. If it's an established tank then you should be feeding every few days especially since you do not have many shrimp. I have over 200 shrimp and give them one Grow square every 2-3 days. In between I do feed some Stout or Shirakura baby food (similar to BW Bebi).

Good luck.


----------



## h4n

beedee said:


> So far I have one container of BW Barley, and one sample package of BW Grow (thanks h4n).
> 
> My red rili's do go for the Barley, but I tried the Grow for the first time this evening and witnessed my first shrimp ball in my tank, albeit only 6 shrimp were taking part, but it was awesome! I only have 10 red rili's, but 5 are very berried as of two weeks ago.
> 
> ***Like acitydweller mentioned, the Barley does basically quadruple in size as it softens up, I highly recommend breaking a piece in half, and then breaking that next piece in half and feeding that one portion, as it will expand greatly.


Your welcome!

ya like hedge_fund said, definitely dont overfeed.
small is better


----------



## darkestsky

I've just recently started using Ferrum and have definitely noticed a bit more growth in my shrimp tanks. I've noticed the biggest difference in my older tanks. What tends to happen (at least for me) is that after a while my shrimp tanks get very nutrient poor as far as plants are concerned. Ferrum really helps in those situations.


----------



## sewingalot

*Moderator note:* Product reviews are fantastic, it helps the hobbyist make informed decisions on purchases. However, let's remember to _not be selling or promoting this product outside of the designated areas if you are selling this product_. Also, _vendor reviews aren't allowed._ The posts that were in violation of this policy have been edited. Continuing to do so can result in infractions or even a closed thread. We would hate to do this for such an informative thread.


----------



## sayurasem

I have frenzy. It's whatever in my opinion. I feed my shrimp once per two days and the shrimp ball is the same when I feed them mosura specialty food.

Should I feed them once per three days? I have about 25 shrimps and 5 ottos in a 10g.


----------



## beedee

Thanks for the heads up regarding overfeeding. I took the piece out after about 2.5 hours or so.


----------



## dj2606

I have been using vigor, and they do go crazy one I put it in. I also have dance, I see berried females but cannot say it was a direct result of adding it.

Anyone have experience with using BT-9? Does it really help cycle a tank or is just like other products that clam it's bacteria in a bottle?

I know it's not BW (it's mosura), but since we are talking about shrimp specific additives....


----------



## meowschwitz

So what are the must-have BW products?


----------



## thechibi

I don't think there is a set 'must have'. I like shield, just because as a new shrimper, I know my water may not be 100% awesome compared to someone else's and giving my shrimp a little love should help them. 

Vigor has helped (along with some veggies and white) deal with the failed molts. I'd say at least one or two kinds of food are handy. After all, you'd get way bored if all you ever got to eat was the same thing.


----------



## hedge_fund

Here is my current regiment that I posted in Darkestsky's BorneoWild for sale thread...he posted a few posts above this with the link in his signature. I think he uses a very similar regiment so check out his thread to be sure..

Copy and paste:

Ok so I have an hour to kill which means I'll post my borneo wild regiment. I have high grade CRS/CBS and Ebiten PRL. All are breeding like crazy...as a matter of fact, they are breeding a little too fast for my liking. There are probably over 250 CRS in my 20 gallon at the moment. They are worse than cockroaches.

I religiously change out 2 gallons of water from my 20 gallon tank using RO water. I remineralize with Shirakura Ca+. As I am pouring the two gallons of water I also add a bunch of Borneo Wild products.

I put the below in a cup and just pour the new water into it so it mixes as I dump it in a tank. It spreads all over the tank and will make the water cloudy for a few hours.
1. 3/4 scoop of SHIELD
2. smidgen of WHITE
3. smidgen of CRIMSON
4. half a smidgen of STOUT
5. the following day I add 10 drops of DANCE

Here is what I mean by smidgen (smallest scoop)









During the week I feed 3 times with a random selection of the below:
1. Shirakura baby food (you can use the BorneoWild baby food)
2. BorneoWild Barley
3. BorneoWild Grow
4. BorneoWild Color
5. BorneoWild Spinach

I also have half a container of HUMIC in my hang on back filter. It keeps the water very soft and prolongs the lifespan of my AKADAMA substrate.

That's my entire secret to breeding shrimp like cockroaches. The key is to be consistent with everything including water changes.


----------



## golfwang

How big of a mesh bag do you need to fill half a container of Humic?


----------



## h4n

not big at all, the small mesh bag they sell at petsmart would fill it. And only cost .89 cent.


----------



## Anhvu

I just put in 10 drops of Ferrum in my 12GL and notice that it raise the TDS from 165-172 after 5 mins. If I dose it every other day, my TDS will go up really high. What is going on here? Lol


----------



## hedge_fund

Anhvu said:


> I just put in 10 drops of Ferrum in my 12GL and notice that it raise the TDS from 165-172 after 5 mins. If I dose it every other day, my TDS will go up really high. What is going on here? Lol


At some point you will hit equilibrium if Ferrum does in fact increase TDS. In theory your plants should be consuming it as well. You should run a test in a fresh gallon of water to see how much TDS each drop increases...calculate the percentage increase as well.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

*Crimson:* How often do you guys dose this, and how long does it take to see noticeable changes? 

*Stout and Shield:* Should this only be added when doing water changes?


----------



## darkestsky

NeoShrimp said:


> *Crimson:* How often do you guys dose this, and how long does it take to see noticeable changes?
> 
> *Stout and Shield:* Should this only be added when doing water changes?



I recommend adding Crimson and Shield weekly at water changes. Add Shield twice per week if your water quality is low or you notice any random deaths. Stout should be added between 2 and 3 times per week as a supplement to your regular feeding routine.

Crimson takes a month or two before you start seeing results. Stout on the other shows visible results within 1-2 weeks.


----------



## honda237

Quick question, just noticed my container of bebi went out of date in Dec 2012, and i don't use it much, but i was going to put it under my substrate on my new tank, so my question is, will it be ok? I mean its a powder, so does it really go bad.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

darkestsky said:


> I recommend adding Crimson and Shield weekly at water changes. Add Shield twice per week if your water quality is low or you notice any random deaths. Stout should be added between 2 and 3 times per week as a supplement to your regular feeding routine.
> 
> Crimson takes a month or two before you start seeing results. Stout on the other shows visible results within 1-2 weeks.


Most of the advice I got for PRL is VERY stable parameters. I don't think weekly or even bi-weekly water changes will work in my favor. True they will breed faster if that is the case, but I rather them be happier than breed faster 

In the case of that, I decided to only do *10% water change*s in all my tanks *every* *month*. I have fans on my tanks so I top off with 100% RO water every couple of days anyways. Nearly 1/2 of a gallon to top off every 2-3 days is a lot of "new" water for a 12G and 17G.

Based on my scenario, should I still add stout and shield as you have recommended?


----------



## darkestsky

I would still try to add them weekly. But keep an eye on your gH and TDS. You might have to adjust the dosage amounts on Crimson to keep those from climbing on you. Shield shouldn't affect any of your parameters and should still be added weekly.


----------



## hedge_fund

honda237 said:


> Quick question, just noticed my container of bebi went out of date in Dec 2012, and i don't use it much, but i was going to put it under my substrate on my new tank, so my question is, will it be ok? I mean its a powder, so does it really go bad.


You should be fine.



NeoShrimp said:


> Most of the advice I got for PRL is VERY stable parameters. I don't think weekly or even bi-weekly water changes will work in my favor. True they will breed faster if that is the case, but I rather them be happier than breed faster


That's a kind of contradictory statement there. You want your shrimp to be happier rather than breed faster? If your shrimp are happy then they will breed fast. I change 10% of my water weekly and my PRL are breeding like crazy. I can't kill these things even if I tried.


----------



## h4n

Thats in your 20L kamil?
How much water do you top off in this week?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## hedge_fund

h4n said:


> Thats in your 20L kamil?
> How much water do you top off in this week?
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


20 gallon high. I top off about 1 gallon per week as well.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

hedge_fund said:


> That's a kind of contradictory statement there. You want your shrimp to be happier rather than breed faster? If your shrimp are happy then they will breed fast. I change 10% of my water weekly and my PRL are breeding like crazy. I can't kill these things even if I tried.


Morning Kamil, is it really? :icon_redf I was told differently before. If they are left natural they breed slower "technically" and with lots of water changes which signals them to molt fast will obviously make them breed faster, but they will mature and die faster too. So I rather them take their time since my tank is still fairly new and all. Up to today, its barely a little over 3 months old  I do wish they breed faster too because I am see about 3-4 confirmed females but only 1 is berried. The berried mom release her eggs 2 weeks ago and right away there is a new one but I hoped that at least 1/2 of the females are berried by now. We'll see 

It couldn't hurt to try I guess so let me do a 10% W/C every 2 weeks and lets see if that improves first


----------



## hedge_fund

I am also using this thread as a log....I just purchased a new refill of HUMIC for my 20 gallon tank. It lasted me 4 months when I had the whole container in my two hang on filters. In the last few days I've noticed a change in my mosses where they aren't as nice as they were...figured it was time to get some Humic to soften the water and add some beneficial stuff for the plants. This time I just poured it directly into the tank and it's scattered all over my Akadama...we'll see how it works out over the next few days. Shrimp seem normal right now.


----------



## lipadj46

That's how I have my humic, just spread on my akadama in the back of the tank. The shrimp like to graze off the humic too.


----------



## hedge_fund

lipadj46 said:


> That's how I have my humic, just spread on my akadama in the back of the tank. The shrimp like to graze off the humic too.


Good to hear. I dumped a whole container last night and was wondering whether it's too concentrated. When I woke up today it was the first thing I checked....was curious to see if anything kicked the bucket but all was well. I really cannot kill my shrimp if I tried. :flick:


----------



## lipadj46

I dumped a whole bottle in my 12g, no issues even with the BKKs


----------



## thechibi

So it's safe to just set the humic in the back of the tank? Groovy.


----------



## darkestsky

thechibi said:


> So it's safe to just set the humic in the back of the tank? Groovy.


Yup. You might have to soak it for a while before it will sink though. Also, while you can't really overdose a tank on Humic, you can waste it. Half a bottle is enough for a 15 gallon tank for about 6 months if you're using RO water.


----------



## thechibi

I use tap water and have a 10g tank. I just didn't want to drop my pH too fast.


----------



## hedge_fund

thechibi said:


> I use tap water and have a 10g tank. I just didn't want to drop my pH too fast.


In your case I'd use only half of the container. In order to soak it I just took out the moisture absorbing packet and filled the container with water (closed it back up)....left it overnight and just poured it into the tank the following morning.


----------



## sayurasem

Hi guys I'm getting my BorneoWild line soon!
Heres the line up:

*Food:* Barley, Spinach
*Supplement: *Shield, Stout, White, Crimson, Humic

I already have Frenzy 

Just to make sure.... Shield, Stout, White and Crimson are powder right? You mix it with a cup of tank water then pour in the tank after water changes?


----------



## hedge_fund

sayurasem said:


> Hi guys I'm getting my BorneoWild line soon!
> Heres the line up:
> 
> *Food:* Barley, Spinach
> *Supplement: *Shield, Stout, White, Crimson, Humic
> 
> I already have Frenzy
> 
> Just to make sure.... Shield, Stout, White and Crimson are powder right? You mix it with a cup of tank water then pour in the tank after water changes?


Good selection on the food and supplements.

Shield, Stout, White, Crimson are all powders.....Stout is more of a food though but I still mix it once a week in a cup with the rest of them. I generally put all the powders in a cup and then keep filling it until it all overflows in the tank. I keep the water going until all the stuff is out of the cup....for me this is always done during water changes.


----------



## sayurasem

Thank you for the reply! 

Btw I have 1 more question, I noticed that not many people in this thread share their result with BW Dance. Right now I'm trying to choose between Dance or Mosura Eros.

There is alot of threads about eros and how it makes the shrimp dance crazy, but not BW Dance. do the shrimp go crazy when you add drops of dance to your tank?


----------



## hedge_fund

sayurasem said:


> Thank you for the reply!
> 
> Btw I have 1 more question, I noticed that not many people in this thread share their result with BW Dance. Right now I'm trying to choose between Dance or Mosura Eros.
> 
> There is alot of threads about eros and how it makes the shrimp dance crazy, but not BW Dance. do the shrimp go crazy when you add drops of dance to your tank?


Yup, it's actually pretty interesting to watch. Not sure why but this only makes Caridina shrimp dance...Neos do not react at all for me. I add 10 drops a week in my 20 gallon (usually 1-2 days after a water change).


----------



## lipadj46

Eros and dance are the same afaik


----------



## sayurasem

I just got my food & supplements without overlapping. Now I just need Dance or Eros. Still doing my research.

Big Thanks to Rafael (PC1) from scape!


----------



## sayurasem

I just feed 1 cylinder or barley straw for the first time!
I'll try keep a journal/ video of every borneowild food I feed them for the first time..








Here's the video: http://youtu.be/jAROXEnD9sw

What happened: 
1. Rili (neos) they all went crazy and climbing against the front glass... but they are not eating! 5 mins later they settle down and eat the food.
2. CRS (caridina) they seem normal and just go after the food. No crazy dance or any crazy movement in the tank... they just simply eat the food.


----------



## hedge_fund

hahah...you have a feeding dish right there....looks like you missed it when you dropped the food. Don't worry about the Barley going all over...it will be gone before you know it plus it's actually good for the water in moderation.

Good job on keeping the log.


----------



## sayurasem

hedge_fund said:


> hahah...you have a feeding dish right there....looks like you missed it when you dropped the food. Don't worry about the Barley going all over...it will be gone before you know it plus it's actually good for the water in moderation.
> 
> Good job on keeping the log.


Yeah I was thinking since "uneaten crumbs can be left in aquarium as water conditioner" I was like what the heck.


----------



## honda237

When I finally get some extra cash, i plan to doing a BW order. I currently have shield, bebi, and plenty of other foods(none BW), But i plan on ordering spinach, Stout, and dance. Anything else I should add?


----------



## lipadj46

Mine like vigor


----------



## sayurasem

honda237 said:


> When I finally get some extra cash, i plan to doing a BW order. I currently have shield, bebi, and plenty of other foods(none BW), But i plan on ordering spinach, Stout, and dance. Anything else I should add?


I would add barley, white, crimson. And humic because I got crappy substrate.


----------



## hedge_fund

honda237 said:


> When I finally get some extra cash, i plan to doing a BW order. I currently have shield, bebi, and plenty of other foods(none BW), But i plan on ordering spinach, Stout, and dance. Anything else I should add?


If you have a ton of other food then you don't need to get anything else. However, it's nice to have Stout as a supplemental food. Dance works well too.


----------



## honda237

sayurasem said:


> I would add barley, white, crimson. And humic because I got crappy substrate.


 already have barley (other foods include repashy, invertibites, rootmedic shrimp pellets, jake's veggie sticks, veggies, might not be a ton to others though). I have pretty good substrate, so is the humic needed? i would only use it in one tank which is my crs/taiwan bee tank.


hedge_fund said:


> If you have a ton of other food then you don't need to get anything else. However, it's nice to have Stout as a supplemental food. Dance works well too.


Is there something like dance that works with neos? my yellows are being very picky.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

I'm actually very interested now in what BW products to get. Right now I have only 19 juvenile PFRs in a 10G, but I'm looking to buy adults and breed plenty. I also might want to get CRS somewhere down the line. I want to have the reddest Fire Reds, as well as keeping them healthy and breeding. What should I get if I want to spend ~$40? (I can buy portions too, thanks PC1!) I already have barley and they like picking at it.


----------



## hedge_fund

honda237 said:


> Is there something like dance that works with neos? my yellows are being very picky.


Not sure since I'm not that big on Neos....maybe DANCE does affect them but they just don't swim around like Caridina.


----------



## hedge_fund

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> I'm actually very interested now in what BW products to get. Right now I have only 19 juvenile PFRs in a 10G, but I'm looking to buy adults and breed plenty. I also might want to get CRS somewhere down the line. I want to have the reddest Fire Reds, as well as keeping them healthy and breeding. What should I get if I want to spend ~$40? (I can buy portions too, thanks PC1!) I already have barley and they like picking at it.


If you want samples then you are close to H4N who sells small portions as well. Hit him up on here. Another good seller is darkestsky but he doesn't sell samples.

If I were you I'd just get SHIELD and maybe 2 different types of foods. Neos do not really need anything special to flourish.


----------



## honda237

hedge_fund said:


> Not sure since I'm not that big on Neos....maybe DANCE does affect them but they just don't swim around like Caridina.


Ok, has anyone compared eros to dance? i am interested which works better. If you dose dance, do you end up with berried shrimp? I know that depends on the tanks though.


----------



## hedge_fund

honda237 said:


> Ok, has anyone compared eros to dance? i am interested which works better. If you dose dance, do you end up with berried shrimp? I know that depends on the tanks though.


Nope, it's not some type of miracle in the bottle, although I do wish it worked like that. When you dose DANCE you pretty much simulate a female molting and all the shrimp go into sexy mode. It does not mean that you will have anything berried etc. Some shrimp might molt from the DANCE which brings on breeding due to released pheromones from the females.


----------



## sayurasem

honda237 said:


> Ok, has anyone compared eros to dance? i am interested which works better. If you dose dance, do you end up with berried shrimp? I know that depends on the tanks though.


No threads I find that compares the two. I'm interest on this comparison too. Still doin my research. 

If only someone willing to sell sample of dance and Eros lol.


----------



## hedge_fund

sayurasem said:


> No threads I find that compares the two. I'm interest on this comparison too. Still doin my research.
> 
> If only someone willing to sell sample of dance and Eros lol.


It might be difficult to find someone to sell you a "few drops" of DANCE for example. I put 10 drops in my 20 gallon....not even sure how you would go about shipping it. Shoot me a PM, if I'm not lazy this weekend then I might help you out.


----------



## honda237

hedge_fund said:


> Nope, it's not some type of miracle in the bottle, although I do wish it worked like that. When you dose DANCE you pretty much simulate a female molting and all the shrimp go into sexy mode. It does not mean that you will have anything berried etc. Some shrimp might molt from the DANCE which brings on breeding due to released pheromones from the females.


Gotcha good to know. I will probably pick up some dance then. Thanks for the help, and I might switch to the CA+.


----------



## honda237

Quick question, my aquasoil is buffering my RO to 6.8, but i would like it a little lower, so could i use humic to lower it even further? Also how does it work with your water changes when it buffers the water to 3-4 dgh?


----------



## sayurasem

honda237 said:


> Quick question, my aquasoil is buffering my RO to 6.8, but i would like it a little lower, so could i use humic to lower it even further? Also how does it work with your water changes when it buffers the water to 3-4 dgh?


Aquasoil should buffer it to 6.4. Maybe your tap water is very hard?
In theory Humic should lower it even further to 6.4.
I'm doin a test on my 20 gallon long with 17.6lb and 100% tap which is 7.8ph, 11gh, 7kh. I put about 1/2 bottle of Humic in it. Going to test the water parameters on 1 week mark.


----------



## honda237

sayurasem said:


> Aquasoil should buffer it to 6.4. Maybe your tap water is very hard?
> In theory Humic should lower it even further to 6.4.
> I'm doin a test on my 20 gallon long with 17.6lb and 100% tap which is 7.8ph, 11gh, 7kh. I put about 1/2 bottle of Humic in it. Going to test the water parameters on 1 week mark.


I use RO, can't use my tap because it is liquid rock. I know my aquasoil hasn't completed cycling yet, so maybe once thats done it will be lower.

I'm just a little confused on how you should do your water changes if its buffering your gh.


----------



## sayurasem

I forgot to mention its 17.6lb of fluval shrimp stratum. Now that you mention 100% RO with aquasoil and ph still 6.8 is very odd.


----------



## [email protected]

I started having a lot of shrimp deaths so I bought some Borneo wild shield and everything is fine now. It really worked fast.
Jimbo.


----------



## hedge_fund

[email protected] said:


> I started having a lot of shrimp deaths so I bought some Borneo wild shield and everything is fine now. It really worked fast.
> Jimbo.


Agreed. This is a must for every shrimp keeper.


----------



## sayurasem

Guys I have a question about Color. What exactly does this supplement do?
I mean Stout will make the shell shiny and colorful, White will bring the white out of the shrimp more, and Crimson will bring out the red.
What does Color exactly do? I'm just wondering if Color will have no effect if I already use Stout, White, and Crimson without overlapping its purpose...


----------



## darkestsky

sayurasem said:


> Guys I have a question about Color. What exactly does this supplement do?
> I mean Stout will make the shell shiny and colorful, White will bring the white out of the shrimp more, and Crimson will bring out the red.
> What does Color exactly do? I'm just wondering if Color will have no effect if I already use Stout, White, and Crimson without overlapping its purpose...


There is a bit of overlap in purpose there. As far as differences go, Crimson and White are mineral supplements, Stout is a supplementary food, and Color is a staple diet.


----------



## Green_Flash

This has been a very helpful and interesting thread to read, I would like to thank the contributors. 

I think to start with I will try, Shield, Stout and Crimson.

If I had known about these products before I would also get Color food. But I already have some ADA Bee Shrimp food, which I have to use first, then I will try the BW foods.


----------



## sayurasem

For everybody that have borneowild spinach... does your square pellets contains any bits of actual green spinach? If I remember correctly I saw a picture of borneowild spinach under water that has little bits of real spinach flying out. But now I read the first two ingredients are soy bean powder then spinach powder.

Plus when I sniffed spinach bottle and frenzy bottle they smell the same. Not to mention the pellets looks the same too.

anyone can chime in on this?


----------



## aye5882

i'm interested in purchasing shield but right now i'm using seachem purigen w my canister filter. if i add the shield, will the purigen just absorb it rendering it useless?


----------



## acitydweller

Shield is a powder that goes all over the tank. Its meant to be absorbed through the water as well as digested by the shrimp. Not sure if the individual granuals will make it past your mechanical filter to reach the purigen.


----------



## sayurasem

Some questions regarding the BorneoWild Supplements...
1. Is Shield "food" or is it just a supplement that should blend with the water like Crimson and White?

2. How many times do you guys feed Stout, White, Crimson, and Shield?

3. For the best result, when do you guys feed/ use Stout, White, Crimson, and Shield? 
-Right after water change so it can stay in the tank as long as possible?

Here's my stash...
I got carried away and bought Mosura products as well xD


----------



## acitydweller

Shield is a water conditioner.

Each are dosed weekly though stout and shield are supplemented at water change per instructions.

White, crimson are fed once a week and staggered across the week. These are supplements and not staple foods.



sayurasem said:


> Some questions regarding the BorneoWild Supplements...
> 1. Is Shield "food" or is it just a supplement that should blend with the water like Crimson and White?
> 
> 2. How many times do you guys feed Stout, White, Crimson, and Shield?
> 
> 3. For the best result, when do you guys feed/ use Stout, White, Crimson, and Shield?
> -Right after water change so it can stay in the tank as long as possible?
> 
> Here's my stash...
> I got carried away and bought Mosura products as well xD


----------



## hedge_fund

Page 5 (post 195) has my routine posted with the same products that you are inquiring about. Check it out.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

For people who've used dance, does it effect neo's at all? 

Also, how long do you keep the food in a feeding dish. I've noticed that when I keep it in there for 2 hours or so, they barely eat anything. But when I leave the food in their overnight, they've eaten the whole thing.


----------



## sayurasem

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> For people who've used dance, does it effect neo's at all?
> 
> Also, how long do you keep the food in a feeding dish. I've noticed that when I keep it in there for 2 hours or so, they barely eat anything. But when I leave the food in their overnight, they've eaten the whole thing.


I leave them over night. The food are design to stay compact for days. Usually my ottos finishes them.


----------



## hedge_fund

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> For people who've used dance, does it effect neo's at all?
> 
> Also, how long do you keep the food in a feeding dish. I've noticed that when I keep it in there for 2 hours or so, they barely eat anything. But when I leave the food in their overnight, they've eaten the whole thing.


I did not notice a difference on my Neos when using dance. It seems to only work on the Cardina species.

You should take out the food after a few hours and just toss it in the garbage. If you keep leaving uneaten food overnight then you will run into problems down the road with water conditions or some type of pest developing in your tank (ie. planaria). However, if I have not fed my shrimp for 2-3 days then I'll leave the food there overnight but it's only on rare occasions.


----------



## sayurasem

hedge_fund said:


> I did not notice a difference on my Neos when using dance. It seems to only work on the Cardina species.
> 
> You should take out the food after a few hours and just toss it in the garbage. If you keep leaving uneaten food overnight then you will run into problems down the road with water conditions or some type of pest developing in your tank (ie. planaria). However, if I have not fed my shrimp for 2-3 days then I'll leave the food there overnight but it's only on rare occasions.


Oh man no wonder... I have a light planaria attack right now. I have taken out three planaria so far. Even with a feeding dish...

I wonder... How it got there?

Talking about leaving food in the tank, Barley has the exception of making the water better when leaving Barley in the water right?


----------



## Green_Flash

How long will a bottle of dry and unopened food last before it expires? 3 months ? 6 months?

My bottle of color has no use by date?


----------



## sayurasem

a year probably. I know its not Borneowild product... but I have my Mosura crs specialty food for more than 1 year now. As long you close the lid tight, keep it in a dry and cool place. Even better if you store it in the fridge.


----------



## hedge_fund

sayurasem said:


> Oh man no wonder... I have a light planaria attack right now. I have taken out three planaria so far. Even with a feeding dish...
> 
> I wonder... How it got there?
> 
> Talking about leaving food in the tank, Barley has the exception of making the water better when leaving Barley in the water right?


Yeah, you can leave the Barley overnight since it does condition the water but don't get carried away. I generally throw in 1/4 of a pellet every few days and it disappears pretty quickly.


----------



## sayurasem

Hey guys, may I know what spoon do you guys use for crimson, white, and stout?
Post links and picture of what you guys use. Right now I'm using Baskin Robins tester spoon (the pink spoon).

Plus how many of you guys dose white every 3 days? Crimson, stout, shield once a week?

It just seems odd dosing crimson once a week and white every 3 days... In theory I would run out of white faster than crimson. I hate weird dosing like this :/

Come on borneowild!


----------



## acitydweller

I use a chinese herbal medicine spoon. looks like a half sphere and holds approximate a gram. 

I dose white once a week. Only dosed it more when my dog tipped the bottle over spilling it on the table. had to use it up as not to contaminate the rest of the bottle. I use Crimson, stout and shield weekly. The dosing depends on the composition of the ingredients. Heavier dosing does not imply it gets metabolized any quicker. these are only optional supplements for things we arent feeding though their staples.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

So what is Humic? I got a sample, and it just looks like peat granules. What's so special about it?


----------



## sayurasem

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> So what is Humic? I got a sample, and it just looks like peat granules. What's so special about it?


It suppose to buffer your water to 6.4ph and 3gh. You can put it on an hob, on top of substrate, or under the substrate (before setting up your tank).


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

sayurasem said:


> It suppose to buffer your water to 6.4ph and 3gh. You can put it on an hob, on top of substrate, or under the substrate (before setting up your tank).


But isn't that what peat does to? Also, it shouldn't be able to buffer to that at all KH levels.


----------



## sayurasem

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> But isn't that what peat does to? Also, it shouldn't be able to buffer to that at all KH levels.


sorry gh 4*

Yeah basically Humic is what peat do. But without the tannins.


----------



## lipadj46

Humic does not break down either, it keeps it's shape instead of turning to mush


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

In regards to HUMIC, it says it buffers between 6 - 6.5 range. That is a rather large range so I am trying to think if this is why.

*If your initial pH is 7.0, it would buffer down to 6.5 and if initial is 6.5 it will buffer down to 6.0?* That would by my guess.

The only reason why I am curious to know is because my PRL tank right now sits at 6.5 pH. The females get berried often and I see babies (newborns) often, but overtime they disappear so not sure if my pH is a little too high for babies. Hoping to get it down to 6.0 or less and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## sayurasem

NeoShrimp said:


> In regards to HUMIC, it says it buffers between 6 - 6.5 range. That is a rather large range so I am trying to think if this is why.
> 
> *If your initial pH is 7.0, it would buffer down to 6.5 and if initial is 6.5 it will buffer down to 6.0?* That would by my guess.
> 
> The only reason why I am curious to know is because my PRL tank right now sits at 6.5 pH. The females get berried often and I see babies (newborns) often, but overtime they disappear so not sure if my pH is a little too high for babies. Hoping to get it down to 6.0 or less and see if that makes a difference.


I'm not sure if it works that way I'm afraid... Atleast in my tank.
I use akadama substrate on my 20g long and ph was 6.4 before I add BW Humic to the tank.

Now after putting half container of BW Humic in a stocking pouch on my hob filter... Ph still 6.4 ... BUT I might be color blind and maybe my ph is 6.2!( the color is green with yellow-ish)All I can confirm my ph is not 6.0 though... And API kit doesn't have 6.2ph on its chart lol.

I gotta get those digital ph pen reader!

Edit: maybe if I use the whole bottle/ 60g of Humic in a canister filter with much better flow... The ph could hit 6.0?

*plus my KH reading is 1 (drop) of API KH kit. I'm not sure if my KH is 0 or 1... Definately can effect the ph buffering capability. Btw how people know they have 0KH???


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

sayurasem said:


> I'm not sure if it works that way I'm afraid... Atleast in my tank.
> I use akadama substrate on my 20g long and ph was 6.4 before I add BW Humic to the tank.
> 
> Now after putting half container of BW Humic in a stocking pouch on my hob filter... Ph still 6.4 ... BUT I might be color blind and maybe my ph is 6.2!( the color is green with yellow-ish)All I can confirm my ph is not 6.0 though... And API kit doesn't have 6.2ph on its chart lol.
> 
> I gotta get those digital ph pen reader!
> 
> Edit: maybe if I use the whole bottle/ 60g of Humic in a canister filter with much better flow... The ph could hit 6.0?
> 
> *plus my KH reading is 1 (drop) of API KH kit. I'm not sure if my KH is 0 or 1... Definately can effect the ph buffering capability. Btw how people know they have 0KH???


That is what I am afraid of, which is that humic wouldn't do much in this case. Akadama is known for buffering to a pH of 6 but unsure why even adding 6.5 pH RO water it wouldn't bring it down to 6? I am in the same situation as you are. It seems to range from 6.2 - 6.5 only  

Anyways best way to test of kH is 0 is double to amount of water  So instead of 5ml, use a larger test tube that goes up to 10ml and use the same method. If 1 drop and it is still yellow, its 0 :biggrin:


----------



## darkestsky

NeoShrimp said:


> In regards to HUMIC, it says it buffers between 6 - 6.5 range. That is a rather large range so I am trying to think if this is why.
> 
> *If your initial pH is 7.0, it would buffer down to 6.5 and if initial is 6.5 it will buffer down to 6.0?* That would by my guess.
> 
> The only reason why I am curious to know is because my PRL tank right now sits at 6.5 pH. The females get berried often and I see babies (newborns) often, but overtime they disappear so not sure if my pH is a little too high for babies. Hoping to get it down to 6.0 or less and see if that makes a difference.



That's not quite how Humic works. Think of Humic as sort of a super concentrated version of some of the soils that are commercially available for plant and shrimp keeping. The 6-6.5 ph range is dependent upon the intital water parameters as well as the batch of Humic. From my experience, the result is almost always 6.4 when added to RO water.

Also, it's worth noting, if your water is already a very low ph (5-6), it is possible that Humic will actually raise your ph.

If you're really trying to get your ph to 6 or less, you'll need to use something that doesn't buffer to a specific number (or range) like Humic does. You can filter your water through peat, or use it beneath your substrate, but this is definitely not an exact science. Mosura pH down claims to be shrimp safe, and I have no reason to doubt them, but I haven't used it myself.


----------



## dhgyello04

This thread is getting large so to sum up my question…

Can some of the more experienced shrimp-herders chime in on their total BW products that they have and use? Also can you provide samples of a weekly schedule on when to use Foods vs. supplements? I have quite a few of the products and I would like to get on a nice schedule of foods and supplements to make my shrimp happier.

Don


----------



## darkestsky

dhgyello04 said:


> This thread is getting large so to sum up my question…
> 
> Can some of the more experienced shrimp-herders chime in on their total BW products that they have and use? Also can you provide samples of a weekly schedule on when to use Foods vs. supplements? I have quite a few of the products and I would like to get on a nice schedule of foods and supplements to make my shrimp happier.
> 
> Don


I can't provide my reviews of the products, but there is a free app available for iphone and android that can help you with dosing and setting up a weekly schedule.


----------



## cantsay39

i like bw products save my sorry ass when my shrimps are dying on failed molt, A++ for Bw Shield!


----------



## sayurasem

darkestsky said:


> I can't provide my reviews of the products, but there is a free app available for iphone and android that can help you with dosing and setting up a weekly schedule.


wait... why not? 



hedge_fund said:


> Please post your review of any Borneo Wild product. They seem to have a ton of various things for shrimp so I would like to hear some opinions if you used anything made by them.
> Thanks.


Well here is *my* review in my own opinion to these products.

Spinach: 4 out of 5. Because the first three ingredients are Soy bean powder, spinach powder, Shrimp meal.

Barley: 5 out of 5. It contains humic acid.

Humic: 4 out of 5. As been explained before, kinda useless if you have already a good substrate. 

Frenzy: 4 out of 5. Because the first ingredient is Soya bean (Soy Bean)...

Shield: 5 out of 5. Just great, comes with spoon too.

Crimson: 4 out of 5. It works on my shrimps. Downside doesn't come with the spoon...zz

White: 4 out of 5. It works, but why dose every 3 days? just odd dosing instead of once a week. Plus no spoon zz

Stout: 4 out of 5. It does make my shrimp shiny.. just no spoon again borneo you fail me.

That's all I have. I know I am being ridiculous on Crimson, White, and Stout because no spoon were provided. They need to step up their game because Mosura products come with spoons.


----------



## Green_Flash

I was wondering if the spoon that comes with shield is the one they reference on other bottle descriptions?

Meaning that one spoon should be good to dose/measure all of their products?


----------



## cantsay39

mine came with a spoon borneo shield~~!


----------



## sayurasem

*Multipara, Torque, Enlive*

"2012-08-03 BorneoWild Launches a series of new shrimp keeping products *Multipara, Torque* and *Enlive*. Take your shrimp keeping hobby to newer heights!"
http://www.borneowild.com/mediaroom.php

*Multipara* is a multi-vitamin, tasty supplement made from natural and organic raw material that draws shrimps to it like bees. Feed as supplement on top of regular food to promote safe moulting and enhance breeding.
Composition: Chitosan, Rice bran, Yeast, Enzyme, Actinomycetes, Lactic acid bacterium.

*Torque* is an organic catalyst made from natural enzymes of more than 30 types of fruits, plants, seaweeds and rice brand that stimulates growth in shrimps and plant. Use with VIGOR for better, enhanced effect.

*BORNEOWILD ENLIVE* is a multi-purpose culture of more than 100 types of bacterial in dormant state.
In a new tank set up, it helps to seed the bacterial culture safely and quickly in substrate system as well as in new filters when dosed into water directly. It replenishes bacterial loses after a regular water change, purifies water by decomposing ammonia and nitrite.
For best effect, turn on aeration for 2-3 hours when using Enlive.
*Features:*
- Matures a new soil system when used as substrate additive
- Replenishes bacterial lost safely after water change - Activates intestinal bacteria in shrimps and fishes bodies when consumed.

:bounce: hopefully it comes with a spoon lol


----------



## lipadj46

Its not a magic spoon, use a 1/4 tsp, though none of our tanks are large enough for a whole spoon of any product so get some small measuring spoons..


----------



## darkestsky

sayurasem said:


> wait... why not?


Because I sell them.



sayurasem said:


> "2012-08-03 BorneoWild Launches a series of new shrimp keeping products *Multipara, Torque* and *Enlive*. Take your shrimp keeping hobby to newer heights!"
> http://www.borneowild.com/mediaroom.php
> 
> *Multipara* is a multi-vitamin, tasty supplement made from natural and organic raw material that draws shrimps to it like bees. Feed as supplement on top of regular food to promote safe moulting and enhance breeding.
> Composition: Chitosan, Rice bran, Yeast, Enzyme, Actinomycetes, Lactic acid bacterium.
> 
> *Torque* is an organic catalyst made from natural enzymes of more than 30 types of fruits, plants, seaweeds and rice brand that stimulates growth in shrimps and plant. Use with VIGOR for better, enhanced effect.
> 
> *BORNEOWILD ENLIVE* is a multi-purpose culture of more than 100 types of bacterial in dormant state.
> In a new tank set up, it helps to seed the bacterial culture safely and quickly in substrate system as well as in new filters when dosed into water directly. It replenishes bacterial loses after a regular water change, purifies water by decomposing ammonia and nitrite.
> For best effect, turn on aeration for 2-3 hours when using Enlive.
> *Features:*
> - Matures a new soil system when used as substrate additive
> - Replenishes bacterial lost safely after water change - Activates intestinal bacteria in shrimps and fishes bodies when consumed.
> 
> :bounce: hopefully it comes with a spoon lol


They do  Well, except for Multipara. It comes in wafers like Grow, Color, etc.



lipadj46 said:


> Its not a magic spoon, use a 1/4 tsp, though none of our tanks are large enough for a whole spoon of any product so get some small measuring spoons..


This.


----------



## sayurasem

lipadj46 said:


> Its not a magic spoon, use a 1/4 tsp, though none of our tanks are large enough for a whole spoon of any product so get some small measuring spoons..


Okay, I just wanted to clear some things up.
So are you using whole spoonful of 1/4 tsp for Crimson and White?

What about the "smidgen" spoon that *hedge fund* use? smidgen is 1/32 tsp...

I just wanted to get the right amount of dosing...


----------



## lipadj46

The spoon that comes with the powders are about a 1/4 tsp but that will dose a very large volume of water compared to our smaller tanks. Adjust dosing using simple ratios and guesstimate, its definitely not analytical chemistry 

sent from an undisclosed location using morse code


----------



## sayurasem

Any feedback on Enlive and Multipara?

Reading from the ingredients Multipara seems like a breeding food. Maybe compareable to Mosura Gravidas.

The picture on Enlive bottle is very attractive. I probably get it just because of that blue bolt picture lol. Also compareable to Mosura BT-9 from the quote "purifies water by decomposing ammonia and nitrite".

My last question, what is the difference between Bebi and Enlive?

Hope you guys can help. Thank you!


----------



## sayurasem

Just got my Grow, Color, Enlive, and Multipara 
I'm a sucka for shrimp


----------



## Green_Flash

Would Enlive be comparable to using something like ADA Bacter 100? 
It is a substrate additive correct? To help establish beneficial bacteria it sounds like. sounds nice as a substrate system additive. 

Might have to get a bottle now lol.


----------



## sayurasem

Green_Flash said:


> Would Enlive be comparable to using something like ADA Bacter 100?
> It is a substrate additive correct? To help establish beneficial bacteria it sounds like. sounds nice as a substrate system additive.
> 
> Might have to get a bottle now lol.


I think so. It is also compareable to Mosura BT-9. Enlive is a brown powder smells like dirt lol..


----------



## smizzle101

Hello everyone - I was wondering about BorneWild Dance? I am looking for which of the products will help my little shrimp friends molt and then hence better chance of berry. I bought two planted 40 gallons form a guy about 6 months ago, one with around 100 Cherries and the other with 100 Yellows. I have since added 6 CRS to the yellow tank and a better strain of reds to the cherry tank. Since I do 25-50% water changes a week, keep the water at around 70 degrees, keep TDS between 100-200, pH around 7.0, ammonia, nitrates and nitrites at 0. I cant get berried females to save my life and the population is actually dwindling. I add Vigor on water change days along with some mineral powder. I feed barley and grow on opposite days a few days apart and now I just bought Dance today and added 20-25 drops to each of the 40 gallons and they didn't dance all. I need help save me fro pulling my hair out. Anyone have any ideas that can help me. PLEASE!!!


----------



## sayurasem

smizzle101 said:


> Hello everyone - I was wondering about BorneWild Dance? I am looking for which of the products will help my little shrimp friends molt and then hence better chance of berry. I bought two planted 40 gallons form a guy about 6 months ago, one with around 100 Cherries and the other with 100 Yellows. I have since added 6 CRS to the yellow tank and a better strain of reds to the cherry tank. Since I do 25-50% water changes a week, keep the water at around 70 degrees, keep TDS between 100-200, pH around 7.0, ammonia, nitrates and nitrites at 0. I cant get berried females to save my life and the population is actually dwindling. I add Vigor on water change days along with some mineral powder. I feed barley and grow on opposite days a few days apart and now I just bought Dance today and added 20-25 drops to each of the 40 gallons and they didn't dance all. I need help save me fro pulling my hair out. Anyone have any ideas that can help me. PLEASE!!!


Ph seems high. Lower your ph to 6.4 then maybe they start breeding.


----------



## smizzle101

sayurasem said:


> Ph seems high. Lower your ph to 6.4 then maybe they start breeding.


Im not even looking to breed just CRS, my Neo's aren't doing anything either

Any first hand experience with BorneoWild Dance?


----------



## plamski

I stop dosing dance in my neocardina tanks. Shrimps never show any reaction to it.
Maybe it's only me.

CRS ph should be no more than 6.5 in most cases
Red and Yellows PH7.5


----------



## rodcuda

I think the ph is too low for the neos.


----------



## sayurasem

smizzle101 said:


> Im not even looking to breed just CRS, my Neo's aren't doing anything either
> 
> Any first hand experience with BorneoWild Dance?


btw dance doesn't work with neocaridinas.


----------



## ravensgate

sayurasem said:


> btw dance doesn't work with neocaridinas.


It's not supposed to 'work' with anything really, it just induces molting. If you have saddled females it might push them into that last molt before breeding. That's all it does AFAIk, it doesn't make them breed, just makes them molt. And forcing a molt doesn't sound very intelligent to me regardless of species.


----------



## hedge_fund

I've been doing some experiments lately and I have to say that STOUT really does make a difference in color. I feed my shrimp STOUT every other day and they do get nice thick colorful shells. I did not feed it for a week and the shrimp did not look as good. You should definitely pick some up as a supplement as it really does work.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

hedge_fund said:


> I've been doing some experiments lately and I have to say that STOUT really does make a difference in color. I feed my shrimp STOUT every other day and they do get nice thick colorful shells. I did not feed it for a week and the shrimp did not look as good. You should definitely pick some up as a supplement as it really does work.


I'd say that has nothing to do with the specific product, but the amount of food they get.


----------



## hedge_fund

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> I'd say that has nothing to do with the specific product, but the amount of food they get.


I probably have 15 different foods and feed my shrimp daily. None make them as colorful as the Stout. As I said above, I actually tested this by not feeding stout.


----------



## somewhatshocked

You realize that feeding Stout for an extended period of time and then not feeding it for a week isn't going to make your shrimp look "not as good," right?

The ingredients are good stuff. I feed something similar to my own shrimp. But changes certainly don't occur in short periods of time.


----------



## hedge_fund

somewhatshocked said:


> You realize that feeding Stout for an extended period of time and then not feeding it for a week isn't going to make your shrimp look "not as good," right?
> 
> The ingredients are good stuff. I feed something similar to my own shrimp. But changes certainly don't occur in short periods of time.


Worked for me and I have some really nice shrimp such as Ebiten PRL. I'm a big believer in Stout. I kept a log of everything as well.

My shrimp can look different day to day depending on what I feed them.


----------



## sbarbee54

I love stout, I have not documented it, but I think it does work well!

As I also like there bebi, shield vigor, crimison, and mineral rock allot. There food is hit or miss for me.

But I would not say they are the best accross the board. As I am a real supporter of the Azoo Mineral Plus and Vita Plus. As I have had better berrie rate and babie survival when using this in all my tanks. As I did 3 months with and 3 months with out, dosed durring water changes. The 3 months with was outstanding for reproduction, with out it was ok. I am back on it and in about 1 month and it is back at outstanding.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Not trying to pick a fight. My point is that changes don't occur so abruptly no matter what we think. This doesn't mean conditions, parameters and such don't contribute to day-to-day appearance. But not feeding a specific food for a week doesn't alter the exoskeleton and body of a shrimp so much that it's that noticeable. 

Feel free to share your log and specifics, though.



hedge_fund said:


> Worked for me and I have some really nice shrimp such as Ebiten PRL. I'm a big believer in Stout. I kept a log of everything as well.
> 
> My shrimp can look different day to day depending on what I feed them.


----------



## hedge_fund

somewhatshocked said:


> Not trying to pick a fight. My point is that changes don't occur so abruptly no matter what we think. This doesn't mean conditions, parameters and such don't contribute to day-to-day appearance. But not feeding a specific food for a week doesn't alter the exoskeleton and body of a shrimp so much that it's that noticeable.
> 
> Feel free to share your log and specifics, though.


Stop feeding your shrimp for a week and see how quickly they change color due to stress. Same applies when shrimp are shipped for 2-3 days...they literally come out clear and lifeless when you take them out of the bag. Feed them anything and they quickly regain color over 2 days. So yes, a quick color change in shrimp is possible.

Saying that a food cannot change a shrimp's color is absolutely wrong. One of the ingredients in stout is Astaxanthin which increases the color of my fish overnight when I feed a pure form of it (the red powder). During my test all my parameters stayed the same except that I took Stout away. The color loss was definitely noticeable. Then I started to feed it again and the shells had a nice luster and deep color to them. I have no interest vested in BorneoWild so whether I praise them or not, I get nothing for it.


----------



## somewhatshocked

For the second time, I'm not trying to pick a fight. But goodness.

Re-read what I said before twisting my words. I'll past them here for you: _*"My point is that changes don't occur so abruptly no matter what we think. This doesn't mean conditions, parameters and such don't contribute to day-to-day appearance. But not feeding a specific food for a week doesn't alter the exoskeleton and body of a shrimp so much that it's that noticeable."*_

I didn't say a quick color change isn't possible. I said the exact opposite. It's in there - the bit about conditions, parameters and such contributing to day-to-day appearance. Calm down.

Never said foods cannot change shrimp color. I said, again, changes don't occur so abruptly no matter what we think.

It's fair to really like a product and promote it. It's silly to get bent out of shape. 

But go ahead. Please share your scientific research about how Stout changes your shrimp drastically over night. (Yes, I'm being facetious)

Head - desk.



hedge_fund said:


> Stop feeding your shrimp for a week and see how quickly they change color due to stress. Same applies when shrimp are shipped for 2-3 days...they literally come out clear and lifeless when you take them out of the bag. Feed them anything and they quickly regain color over 2 days. So yes, a quick color change in shrimp is possible.
> 
> Saying that a food cannot change a shrimp's color is absolutely wrong. One of the ingredients in stout is Astaxanthin which increases the color of my fish overnight when I feed a pure form of it (the red powder). During my test all my parameters stayed the same except that I took Stout away. The color loss was definitely noticeable. Then I started to feed it again and the shells had a nice luster and deep color to them. I have no interest vested in BorneoWild so whether I praise them or not, I get nothing for it.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Just a note on Astaxanthin… It is a carotenoid. It can/does alter shrimp coloration. But not super-fast. It happens much less than abruptly. 

I.E., you can feed Yellow Neos a ton of Astaxanthin and they'll eventually turn green/blue green. (Happens with spirulina overfeeding, as well) Takes more than a week, though. And it takes much more time than a week for the carotenoids to dissipate than a week.


----------



## hedge_fund

You should re-read my original post as well, I did not say that shrimp turn into some super color overnight. I pretty much said that shrimp look good but just "not as good" as if I were feeding them stout.

You also have a vested interest to knock down any other food out there since you sell your homemade stuff.

I'm not looking to argue here....just posting my review as the original thread was intended, hence the subject.


----------



## somewhatshocked

First, I could do without your personal attacks and rude assumptions. 

The stuff I sell contains the same ingredients. Why would I knock it? It works. But not so abruptly.

There's not a reason for personal attacks. That's beyond silly and offensive. I expect to be treated with the same respect that I give others, particularly because there are minors on this forum who deserve to read respectful discussions. So thanks for the personal attack, there. 

But back to my point - presence of a particular supplement or lack thereof isn't so abruptly going to alter appearances.

I welcome your study specifics, so please share your documentation.



hedge_fund said:


> You should re-read my original post as well, I did not say that shrimp turn into some super color overnight. I pretty much said that shrimp look good but just "not as good" as if I were feeding them stout.
> 
> You also have a vested interest to knock down any other food out there since you sell your homemade stuff.
> 
> I'm not looking to argue here....just posting my review as the original thread was intended, hence the subject.


----------



## acitydweller

*palm on forehead*


----------



## Betta Maniac

darkestsky said:


> There is a free app available for iphone and android that can help you with dosing and setting up a weekly schedule.


Very cool! I just downloaded it.


----------



## belphegor

Hey guys, I want to try out Color, but does it actually colors up the shrimp and strengthen their shells? I really want my CRS to have fuller white shells so I'm wondering if BW White or Color is more sufficient. 

Is it true that BW White can strengthen shells too? As good as Stout? 

I'd appreciate any reviews!


----------



## sbarbee54

I am not a big fan of their food, except frenzy. I have them all and they really ony eat that. Their additives and poweder products I do like. Stout, Sheild, Vital, even Vigor. I like minerax for setting up tanks with Calcium Mont and Momura BT-9. I use the Crimson in my pfr tank and used the white in my SS-SSS tank. I like both of those. I used the humic with little effect. 

Baby food I like EI and BW Bebi.

Other additives I like Sosie and BIO PLUS


----------



## belphegor

Does White work on increasing the whiteness of your CRS in your point of view? Does it work for you?


----------



## sbarbee54

When younger I noticed it on older shrimp no so much


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## hedge_fund

belphegor said:


> Does White work on increasing the whiteness of your CRS in your point of view? Does it work for you?


"White" is not a magic solution that you drop in the tank and all of the sudden your shrimp turn snow white. If you want white shrimp then first and foremost you need good genetics. Not sure where you got your shrimp but many people sell their culls so these might never get ideally white. Getting the white to come out is a combination of genetics, temperature, water parameters, food and even light. I use the white supplement but I also have everything else in check...I'd post it here but it's Saturday night and I'm getting ready to hit up the bars.


----------



## Green_Flash

for humic should I pour it on top of the substrate?


----------



## sayurasem

Green_Flash said:


> for humic should I pour it on top of the substrate?


you can put it anywhere. Filter on top substrate or under your substrate. I use it inside my tank just lay it in a cup.


----------



## jnaz

My BKK's/pandas and OEBT's haven't been breeding so I bought some BW Dance. It came in the mail today and I immediately added some to the tanks. Lets see if it works.


----------



## sbarbee54

I like dance better than eros....


----------



## Betta Maniac

Green_Flash said:


> for humic should I pour it on top of the substrate?


That's what I did, and it did a grea job of lowering the pH overnight. I'll be testing monthly and will report in on how long it lasts. I love that it's an easy solution for when the Aquasoil starts to wear out.


----------



## hedge_fund

jnaz said:


> My BKK's/pandas and OEBT's haven't been breeding so I bought some BW Dance. It came in the mail today and I immediately added some to the tanks. Lets see if it works.


I use dance once a week 1 day after the water change. My CRS/CBS are breeding like rabbits but not sure whether it's all attributed to the dance. For now I'll keep using it since it has been in my routine for almost a year.


----------



## Green_Flash

does anyone here use the borneo wild mine rock?

how many rocks come in a package? and how long do they last? 

also did it raise TDS very high?


----------



## darkestsky

Green_Flash said:


> does anyone here use the borneo wild mine rock?
> 
> how many rocks come in a package? and how long do they last?
> 
> also did it raise TDS very high?


There are 3-6 rocks in the package (it's a total of 500 grams, and the rocks vary in size and weight). They last for several years depending on how often you clean them. Algae will slowly grow on them, and the only time they really get smaller is when you brush it off (use a toothbrush or similar). Brushing the algae off takes off the top layer of Minerock along with the algae. They are a little crumbly, so brush gently or you may break off larger pieces. 

I've had half a bag's worth of them in a 20 gallon tank for about 2 years now, and they're about 1/3 the size they were when I first put them into the tank. 

The TDS increase is pretty minor. As long as you don't go overboard with them, you probably won't notice an increase if you do regular water changes.


----------



## sayurasem

So anybody have tried Multipara and Enlive?

Because my shrimp doesn't really swarm multipara only eat some and walk away. It does small fruity though.

Enlive is whatever to me. It just make the tank super cloudy and just makes the substrate look ugly if you have black substrate. And it does smell like dirt.


----------



## h4n

I use multipara a bunch of times.
my shrimps attack it.

havent open my Enlive bottle yet though.


----------



## pinoyghost2

Ive been dosing Dance with NO results at all...not even molts. :frown:


----------



## h4n

pinoyghost2 said:


> Ive been dosing Dance with NO results at all...not even molts. :frown:


What shrimps?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Hobbes1911

when you feed barley ... supposedly it aids with the water quality. So do you guys leave it in the tank or take it out?


----------



## oblongshrimp

My shrimp attack the Multipara at the same rate they attack any of the mosura or borneowild foods.


----------



## hedge_fund

Hobbes1911 said:


> when you feed barley ... supposedly it aids with the water quality. So do you guys leave it in the tank or take it out?


You should leave it in the tank.


----------



## Julianzh

Did anyone used gh up before? Is it good?


----------



## Kinection

I've noticed when I feed BW Barley, they always leave some small "pieces" behind. Maybe it's because it's flaky.


----------



## sayurasem

Kinection said:


> I've noticed when I feed BW Barley, they always leave some small "pieces" behind. Maybe it's because it's flaky.


Yup. I think the flakes suppose to lower ph like the food claimed.


----------



## hedge_fund

Julianzh said:


> Did anyone used gh up before? Is it good?


I used it but did not like it....it's hard to deal with powders in my opinion. I went ahead and purchased Shirakura Ca+ which is awesome. 18 drops added to a gallon of RO/DI water gave me great parameters. I am pretty sure Mordalphus still sells it on here.


----------



## Julianzh

hedge_fund said:


> I used it but did not like it....it's hard to deal with powders in my opinion. I went ahead and purchased Shirakura Ca+ which is awesome. 18 drops added to a gallon of RO/DI water gave me great parameters. I am pretty sure Mordalphus still sells it on here.


Really? thanks for the info. Also, do you know how much does Shirakura Ca+ increase the TDS?


----------



## hedge_fund

Julianzh said:


> Really? thanks for the info. Also, do you know how much does Shirakura Ca+ increase the TDS?


My TDS was never increased that much....it would usually hover around 130-160.


----------



## ProjectCode619

Review time,

Anyone tried Crimson and/or White and could give their opinion about it?


----------



## DoubleT

Crimson Review: 
In my CRS/CBS tank I have not noticed any noticeable difference in the red coloration of my CRS, but maybe I don't use it enough(once/twice a week)? I just started using it in my PFR/malawa tank and it seems like my PFR have a more solid red coloration than when I wasn't using it, even some of my malawa shrimp have been developing a pinkish/red coloration


----------



## pastert33

I am awaiting shipment of Crimson but it got me to thinking...I have red cherry shrimp AND tiger shrimp in the same tank. Should I worry that the tiger shrimp will be eating Crimson as well as the red cherries?


----------



## DoubleT

The tiger shrimp will eat it but it wont affect their coloration, at least it didn't with mine when they were in my CRS/CBS tank for awhile....


----------



## ProjectCode619

What about the White?

Crimson I have seen some changes myself lately.


----------



## hedge_fund

ProjectCode619 said:


> What about the White?
> 
> Crimson I have seen some changes myself lately.


If your parameters are ideal, you will not need the crimson or white. Coloration is dependent on the temperature, PH, lighting, shrimp genes and many other factors.


----------



## acitydweller

hedge_fund said:


> If your parameters are ideal, you will not need the crimson or white. Coloration is dependent on the temperature, PH, lighting, shrimp genes and many other factors.


+1. IME, a proper gh and KH (and likely PH) have a direct effect on coloration as well. Makes sense considering the amount of calcium carbonate in the water factors into the growth and molting of shrimpy shells


----------



## ryannguyen

How your shrimps react to BW Grow? Mine seem not to like to touch it.


----------



## randpost

Julianzh said:


> Did anyone used gh up before? Is it good?


I have GH Up, SaltyShrimp GH+ and GH booster from GLA. If used right they all do the same thing and have the same basic ingredients. GH Booster will last you 100 times longer, and is a fraction of the price. GH Booster requires me to mort and pestle the mix to a finer powder to dissolve better, but it's worth it for all the savings. If you don't like GH Booster for whatever reason, I would go with saltyshrimp GH+


----------



## bostoneric

Julianzh said:


> Really? thanks for the info. Also, do you know how much does Shirakura Ca+ increase the TDS?


1 drop of Liquid Mineral Ca+ to 1 liter water raises the general hardness (GH) by about 1° dGh. does not increase KH.


:icon_mrgr

also much cleaner than SS GH+ and also much easier to add. no mixing and mixing to dissolve a powder.


----------



## hedge_fund

Wow! Good to see the thread still going.

At this point I only use BW Barley since I still have some left over. Since I only keep PFR now there is no point in fancy products. If I did get back into shrimp seriously I would still pick up a few BW items since they worked so well; especially Shield.

In terms of the above question about the GH UP....I used it for a short time due to the ambiguous instructions and mixing powders. I prefer Shirakura Ca+ which is just a liquid and much easier to manage. It's pretty cheap too if you have one or two shrimp tanks.


----------



## Raymond S.

bostoneric said:


> 1 drop of Liquid Mineral Ca+ to 1 liter water raises the general hardness (GH) by about 1° dGh. does not increase KH.
> 
> 
> :icon_mrgr
> 
> also much cleaner than SS GH+ and also much easier to add. no mixing and mixing to dissolve a powder.


Two part question: I add MGSO4 because I see a gap on a couple of my shrimp's shells and was told that MGSO4 was lacking
or would provide that which was lacking. Does this LM Ca+ do the same thing for the same "cure" ? And... 
This "Liquid Mineral Ca+" can be found where ?


----------



## Salvanost

Anyone know the difference between enlive and bacter crystal?
Looks like both have same function...

I have ada bacter 100 too, is it enough as bactery starter and addition after waterchange?


----------



## Razvan Virna

sorry to revive this thread. but what's the conclusion? i want to try borneowild products.I bought this week benibachi sp, ebi dama from shirakura, dennerle complete, dennerle protein (dennerle is not a hit shrimps don t touch it) hokaido pumpkin, nettle sticks , spinach and some more veggies(food i am using). am i good or should i go for borneowild and if yes what types?i also use bacter AE


----------



## Razvan Virna

nobody?


----------

